# Attitudes on here



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.

I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.

My very first post here was met with a lot of negatively. I have received some deserved slashes since then, when I told someone tonight in private that they were majorly screwing up, they lashed out. Let em learn, I guess.

I understand that this is a service industry and that can be stressful. Talk about stress? I was a Paramedic for over a decade and dealt with a lot of crap (literally and figuratively), if anything it made me a better person. Also worked in retail for many years.

We're all a team, (hopefully) trying to help our community. Can't we all just get along?

And I'm not a safe space asshole. It just concerns me as a driver and (mainly) as a possible rider that there's so much hostility, especially in the driver community.

Guber was the first to lash out, I've actually enjoyed reading his posts. He's growing on me like herpes or a cold sore (basically the same thing). Rakos always makes me laugh and want to swing from the trees. HotUberMess is wicked smart and I suggested that two potential female drivers contact her.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Poser


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Poser


LOL okay!



Eugene73 said:


> Poser


Care to elaborate?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This forum is a very small percentage of the total driver population. Most drivers are ignorant and docile until they quit or find this website.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> This forum is a very small percentage of the total driver population. Most drivers are ignorant and docile until they quit or find this website.


Can you explain why that often means being a total ass hat? I am trying really hard to get people driving in my town and they need information outside of the official docs. I don't want them to be attacked on here and it seems to be the best source of info.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

You know, I did create a whole slew of positive affirmations for gig-workers to help perk up attitudes.

They can be enjoyed here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/positive-affirmations-for-gig-workers.265295/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> You know, I did create a whole slew of positive affirmations for gig-workers to help perk up attitudes.
> 
> They can be enjoyed here:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/positive-affirmations-for-gig-workers.265295/


I guess it's just a pipe dream for this or any forum to welcome new members / drivers and help them. Don't you want to help your community? Don't you want to make this industry something good? If you hate it so much, QUIT! Don't push away the next generation and attack people with genuine questions or concerns.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I guess it's just a pipe dream for this or any forum to welcome new members / drivers and help them. Don't you want to help your community? Don't you want to make this industry something good? If you hate it so much, QUIT! Don't push away the next generation and attack people with genuine questions or concerns.


So you don't like my positive affirmations?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Cool story bro.

Ass-hattery is what the nets are about. You want a fuzzy place to land, this may be it or may not.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> So you don't like my positive affirmations?


Okay, they were funny. I love Bill. But seriously, dude.

I've run into this attitude in every online forum. In the 90s, I was a moderator on AOL. We weren't the SS but we didn't allow any crap. The goal was to make people feel welcome and that conversations were positive and productive.

Here and on an EMS forum that I tried years ago, it seems to be a lot of insecure assholes lashing out at someone new or anyone that showed the slightest weakness. That isn't cool and there are mods here.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you explain why that often means being a total ass hat? I am trying really hard to get people driving in my town and they need information outside of the official docs. I don't want them to be attacked on here and it seems to be the best source of info.


With extensive research you could probably have any question you can think of answered on this website. You would not have to worry about abuse because a previous poster will have already received it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> With extensive research you could probably have any question you can think of answered on this website. You would not have to worry about abuse because a previous poster will have already received it.


That's a fair point


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Okay, they were funny. I love Bill. But seriously, dude.
> 
> I've run into this attitude in every online forum. In the 90s, I was a moderator on AOL. We weren't the SS but we didn't allow any crap. The goal was to make people feel welcome and that conversations were positive and productive.
> 
> Here and on an EMS forum that I tried years ago, it seems to be a lot of insecure assholes lashing out at someone new or anyone that showed the slightest weakness. That isn't cool and there are mods here.


Some of them are profound...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

How long have you been doing this Benjamin M ? You probably haven't been lied to, screwed, stolen from and disrespected enough to understand. I'm not doing a community service, I'm trying to make money by giving people a clean safe ride. You can't always run away when you don't like something so your why don't you just quit is unrealistic and frankly rude.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> How long have you been doing this Benjamin M ? You probably haven't been lied to, screwed, stolen from and disrespected enough to understand. I'm not doing a community service, I'm trying to make money by giving people a clean safe ride. You can't always run away when you don't like something so your why don't you just quit is unrealistic and frankly rude.


Not long but I've already been taken advantage of, bullied, rated 1 star for nothing, etc.

This post is regarding how we treat one another in this forum. I want to send people here without fear that they'll run away from it and Uber / Lyft.

I have worked a lot of crap jobs, when I became an ass I quit. If you are so jaded over the industry, please leave. I don't want my family members being your rider.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Not long but I've already been taken advantage of, bullied, rated 1 star for nothing, etc.
> 
> This post is regarding how we treat one another in this forum. I want to send people here without fear that they'll run away from it and Uber / Lyft.
> 
> I have worked a lot of crap jobs, when I became an ass I quit. If you are so jaded over the industry, please leave. I don't want my family members being your rider.


You're not as friendly as you think you are Benjamin.



Benjamin M said:


> I guess it's just a pipe dream for this or any forum to welcome new members / drivers and help them. Don't you want to help your community? Don't you want to make this industry something good? If you hate it so much, QUIT! Don't push away the next generation and attack people with genuine questions or concerns.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> You're not as friendly as you think you are Benjamin.


Because I suggested that people who feel the need to lash out at others on here, citing the stress from the job, should quit?

I'm a very friendly person. I posted a friendly question on here when I first joined, most of the responses were attacking me. I didn't know what I was doing, I was brand new.

Sorry, no rationalizing this type of attitude. I have received some great advice on here but, again, I'm reluctant to send people here. I had two women interested in driving contact me today, I mentioned this forum to both of them and specifically told them to contact HotUberMess (they had concerns about being female drivers). I'm worried that they'll be scared off.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Benjamin,

You need to step back and do a self check/gut check. This site is full of very good information and you can find much of it right on the homepage. Vehicles, insurance, taxes, you name it. Referring other drivers here is never a mistake. I often refer new drivers here for info.

The "cities" section is pretty good too but it's different. You can find info on variations particular to your own home location and you may find some fellow driver dumb enough to give up his favorite honeyholes. And I mean that last sentence in a nice way.

We as drivers work by ourselves. If you do it full time, you're doing it all by yourself. Oh yeah, you get to talk to pax but that's not the same as discussing things with a fellow driver, someone who knows what you're going through. And that's where these forums come in. It's kinda like sitting around a fire ring downing some brewskies and shootin' the fecal matter. I don't know about you but when I'm in that kind of environment it gets a little rough, especially when you're talking politics.

It's up to you. Walk away and you're leaving knowledge on the table. Stay and you learn all kinds of stuff including how to give and take (thrust and parry).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wombat7 said:


> Benjamin,
> 
> You need to step back and do a self check/gut check. This site is full of very good information and you can find much of it right on the homepage. Vehicles, insurance, taxes, you name it. Referring other drivers here is never a mistake. I often refer new drivers here for info.
> 
> ...


Excellent answer. I guess what has me all pissed off is how new members, green as can be, are often attacked on here. Put down for asking basic questions, ridiculed, etc. It happened to me and I have seen it happen to others.

It is indeed a huge wealth of information, I have acknowledged that. But, at the same time, we're on the same team here! Attacking other drivers serves no good purpose.

Yes, it's a stressful and thankless job. Believe me, I understand that. Have you sat a total of 17 hours waiting for a ping in a brand new market, only to have a drunk stumble to your car and yell at you for not being available earlier to drive her to the liquor store? I have!

And, by the way, when I mentioned that I am trying to start a new market and have spent hours waiting for a pax, I was attacked on here. Enormous demand, not enough drivers. I even made the damn papers (yay me, grammar and spelling issues galore - next job may be as an editor).

But I digress. There's some great people on here and TONS of valuable knowledge. But I am seeing hostility that doesn't belong.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Excellent answer. I guess what has me all pissed off is how new members, green as can be, are often attacked on here. Put down for asking basic questions, ridiculed, etc. It happened to me and I have seen it happen to others.
> 
> It is indeed a huge wealth of information, I have acknowledged that. But, at the same time, we're on the same team here! Attacking other drivers serves no good purpose.
> 
> ...


You must have stepped into the "Other" section. My favorite. You gotta put on your mental armor if you're going to play in there.

You mentioned going into a new market; Good Luck!!! There's so many factors that come into play. What I do that works for me is that I look at finding riders like hunting. The riders are your prey. You need to learn what their local habits are. Is there alot of airport business? Dense high income areas that'll generate early morning airport runs? Colleges/Universities? You should look deep into that market's forums if they got'em.

Again, good luck to you in your new market.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you explain why that often means being a total ass hat? I am trying really hard to get people driving in my town and they need information outside of the official docs. I don't want them to be attacked on here and it seems to be the best source of info.


Uber's sole source of exploitative power over its drivers is its ability to sign up REPLACEMENT drivers

Don't expect a lot of help from the members of this website for your mission to sign up more drivers.

What's the reason you're trying to sign up drivers? Referral money?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> This post is regarding how we treat one another in this forum.


You want to see treating each other bad? Go to one of the political threads in the "Other" sub forum. You'll see cut throat back lashing name calling CNN/FOX News stuff. Trust me, some of those threads are not for the timid.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I used to be a total noobs..
Until I discovered this forum..
It made me.. a made man..
Now I despise every ants..

Even upon looking at my earning..
I used to work like an animals..
Now I work less hours and smarter..
I make the same amount without working 80+ hoours weekly..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wombat7 said:


> You must have stepped into the "Other" section. My favorite. You gotta put on your mental armor if you're going to play in there.
> 
> You mentioned going into a new market; Good Luck!!! There's so many factors that come into play. What I do that works for me is that I look at finding riders like hunting. The riders are your prey. You need to learn what their local habits are. Is there alot of airport business? Dense high income areas that'll generate early morning airport runs? Colleges/Universities? You should look deep into that market's forums if they got'em.
> 
> Again, good luck to you in your new market.


Thanks! This is absolutely like hunting and I love the hunt. When I get bored, I drive a couple of hours away and enjoy the feast.

Very rural area. Lots of vacationers and people needing long rides to the airport, to the city for a concert, etc. I found out today that there's a huge demand for UberEATS, still trying to figure out how that will work here (see another post of mine). Two others have tried here, I'm trying to help them out and recruit more drivers.

Events are also a big thing here and we have DUI arrests nightly. I have covered two, both times they didn't mention Uber and Lyft as an option prior (or at least not enough). I watched drunks stumble to their cars and drive away, cops nowhere to be found. Ah, living in the sticks.

Appreciate your kind and helpful reply. This is what I am hoping to see more of (and, no, not every reply has been nasty - just enough to get my attention).



Skorpio said:


> I used to be a total noobs..
> Until I discovered this forum..
> It made me.. a made man..
> Now I despise every ants..
> ...


Your reply reminded me of Rakos lol

When you were a noob and came here, did you ask questions that generated some harsh replies? Did you feel welcome from the start? I certainly didn't. I'm over it, for the most part, just worried about sending new drivers here.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks! This is absolutely like hunting and I love the hunt. When I get bored, I drive a couple of hours away and enjoy the feast.
> 
> Very rural area. Lots of vacationers and people needing long rides to the airport, to the city for a concert, etc. I found out today that there's a huge demand for UberEATS, still trying to figure out how that will work here (see another post of mine). Two others have tried here, I'm trying to help them out and recruit more drivers.
> 
> ...


All my post was answered by trolls..
Now..
I'm a master Trolls.
Rakos and I both met in the same Jungle..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Skorpio said:


> All my post was answered by trolls..
> Now..
> I'm a master Trolls.
> Rakos and I both met in the same Jungle..


Awesome, but where's the monkey?!

Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Awesome, but where's the monkey?!
> 
> Thanks for the smile.


I evolved to somewhat a human..
Dont worry..
My butt is still the same..
As Rakos


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

I've noticed people here arent as happy and positive as me. The vast majority of my experiences with passengers are great! I love my job and I have a good time except for the congested times of the day on the road. I think a lot of people's experiences here that are negative with their passengers is because their attitudes aren't great. Certainly they are not going to make as much money either.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Bob fox said:


> I've noticed people here arent as happy and positive as me. The vast majority of my experiences with passengers are great! I love my job and I have a good time except for the congested times of the day on the road. I think a lot of people's experiences here that are negative with their passengers is because their attitudes aren't great. Certainly they are not going to make as much money either.


Dont get me wrong..
When I drive pax..
I have to put a persona with great customer service.. top notch..

When I am in this forum..
I have to put my troll persona..
This is how is it.. there is nothing much to say about ridesharing..
Its a good gig but it could be better..
having a laugh at it.. this is how we roll here


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Gee - 

I can't imagine why someone would respond with hostility when you assume they don't know what they are doing and you send them multiple pms to educate them. 

If everyone responds negatively to you - perhaps you need to look at your posting style


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> We're all a team, (hopefully) trying to help our community. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Skorpio said:


> Dont get me wrong..
> When I drive pax..
> I have to put a persona with great customer service.. top notch..
> 
> ...


Cute. I totally got an image of you wearing a cartoonish troll suit with an ugly rubber troll face mask. This lightens my mood. Exhausted from driving (63 hrs last week, including redwoods hiking trip)


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

When ridesharing wears on your last nerve, this forum will save your sanity. We’ve curated a special blend of sarcasm and dry wit to help wash your pain away. 

Also, ignore the haters!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Excellent answer. I guess what has me all pissed off is how new members, green as can be, are often attacked on here. Put down for asking basic questions, ridiculed, etc. It happened to me and I have seen it happen to others.
> 
> It is indeed a huge wealth of information, I have acknowledged that. But, at the same time, we're on the same team here! Attacking other drivers serves no good purpose.
> 
> ...


Some of the "new" members are just obvious trolls. That explains the rough treatment they get. It's a good idea for new members to read for a week before they post. Then they won't ask so many dumb questions.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you explain why that often means being a total ass hat? I am trying really hard to get people driving in my town and they need information outside of the official docs. I don't want them to be attacked on here and it seems to be the best source of info.


Why are you trying to get people to drive? There'll be too many soon enough. Or are you just not making enough in referral fees?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Uber's sole source of exploitative power over its drivers is its ability to sign up REPLACEMENT drivers
> 
> Don't expect a lot of help from the members of this website for your mission to sign up more drivers.
> 
> What's the reason you're trying to sign up drivers? Referral money?


There's a whole story that you probably won't care about. No, not referral money. We have limited options for getting around town here (a bus that runs until 4 that you have to schedule for) and loads of drunks. That's the short answer. Someone asked if Uber was available here, I made it available.

Not expecting help from members of this forum to help me sign up more drivers. I just don't want the new drivers that I send here to be attacked.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> There's a whole story that you probably won't care about. No, not referral money. We have limited options for getting around town here (a bus that runs until 4 that you have to schedule for) and loads of drunks. That's the short answer. Someone asked if Uber was available here, I made it available.
> 
> Not expecting help from members of this forum to help me sign up more drivers. I just don't want the new drivers that I send here to be attacked.


I wouldn't send any new drivers here but that's just me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

grayspinner said:


> Gee -
> 
> I can't imagine why someone would respond with hostility when you assume they don't know what they are doing and you send them multiple pms to educate them.
> 
> If everyone responds negatively to you - perhaps you need to look at your posting style


I was just attacked for taking cash for one ride. I sent you a PM and deleted my reply to your post calling you out on violating policy. You were nasty off the bat, I was trying to make sure you didn't get yourself in trouble - as have others on here with me (on that same thread). Really wanna go there?

Like I said, your life, your choices. Peace. 



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why are you trying to get people to drive? There'll be too many soon enough. Or are you just not making enough in referral fees?


Because we have THREE drivers in a large area here. There's a demand for the service but not enough of us to cover it. One driver is old, the other works full time and prefers to drive hours away. Our options are limited for transportation - people will only use Uber or Lyft if there are more of us. I have done my homework to prove that's the case.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I sent you a PM and deleted my reply to your post calling you out on violating policy. You were nasty off the bat, I was trying to make sure you didn't get yourself in trouble?


See, you assumed a great deal.

And being pm'd multiple times with your misplaced 'concern' based on wrong assumptions will annoy people.

However - if you think my replies were nasty, you must be sheltered


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I was just attacked for taking cash for one ride. I sent you a PM and deleted my reply to your post calling you out on violating policy. You were nasty off the bat, I was trying to make sure you didn't get yourself in trouble - as have others on here with me (on that same thread). Really wanna go there?
> 
> Like I said, your life, your choices. Peace.
> 
> Because we have THREE drivers in a large area here. There's a demand for the service but not enough of us to cover it. One driver is old, the other works full time and prefers to drive hours away. Our options are limited for transportation - people will only use Uber or Lyft if there are more of us. I have done my homework to prove that's the case.


I think it's cool to Pioneer a new market.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Bob fox said:


> I think it's cool to Pioneer a new market.


A real John Wayne or Lewis and Clark this one!

Uber especially like those ants that venture from the hive to conquer new territory.

Good driving


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> A real John Wayne or Lewis and Clark this one!
> 
> Uber especially like those ants that venture from the hive to conquer new territory.
> 
> Good driving


Thanks, I think? There was a first driver everywhere at one point. If I can build a team to keep drunks off the road, help grandma see her family in the next city, drive a family to the airport - great!

I've earned a few hundred locally. Two airport runs and transporting a murder witness to the city. All great people. Enjoying the challenge.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks, I think? There was a first driver everywhere at one point. If I can build a team to keep drunks off the road, help grandma see her family in the next city, drive a family to the airport - great!
> 
> I've earned a few hundred locally. Two airport runs and transporting a murder witness to the city. All great people. Enjoying the challenge.


From a business standpoint, id think uber would incentive this.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bob fox said:


> From a business standpoint, id think uber would incentive this.


A woman reached out to me today interested in driving. She asked Uber before about this area and they said that they aren't available here, she'd have to drive in the city.

Not available because we didn't have any drivers! LOL

Explained to her that we can drive anywhere in the state. I'm not alone here, just the most vocal about it (imagine that from reading my posts).

If nothing else, I have the people talking. In a year or two, we'll have drivers everywhere here.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I found this post interesting.
When I first came here, in the first week I cried 3 times and blocked about 10 people. Haha  I got called all kinds of names! Haha 
Then I grew to love these turkeys.
I think there's a lot of tough love on here and a lot of honesty. If you're screwing up you'll be told. It's often constructive criticism. There are trolls and jokers everywhere on the internet. That's just par for the course. These days I find them amusing. Maybe that happens once your confidence goes up a bit.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


When I first joined I got beat up pretty badly. Tried to quit a couple times but a couple of friendly members talked me into sticking it out. It is what it is, the good mixed in with the bad. You have to have a thick skin, or develop one.

P.S. Your market and situation is different at this time, but generally we are not always on the "same team", we are competitors. You can't expect everyone to be friendly or want to help you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> P.S. Your market and situation is different at this time, but generally we are not always on the "same team", we are competitors. You can't expect everyone to be friendly or want to help you.


I want competitors! I have tried driving close to home and wasted money on expenses. I then venture out to places with tons of drivers and make decent money.

Yes, we're on the same team. If you only had two other drivers around, you wouldn't be earning anything. You depend on the power in numbers of drivers and riders.

And my experience has been the same on here. I'm trying to stick it out. But lashing out at new members has to end.

Strangely, my original post was edited by a moderator for something like being insensitive (probably something I said about Guber). Yet the mods didn't do anything when I was attacked day one. Favoritism? Selective moderation?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


Keep your head down.
Never Volunteer.

Atta Tude huh ?



Benjamin M said:


> Thanks, I think? There was a first driver everywhere at one point. If I can build a team to keep drunks off the road, help grandma see her family in the next city, drive a family to the airport - great!
> 
> I've earned a few hundred locally. Two airport runs and transporting a murder witness to the city. All great people. Enjoying the challenge.


Uber was more fun when it was still.illegal.

Paid better too


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


Don't personalize it - that goes for ALL OF LIFE.

Just speak your truth. If someone disagrees, cool. If they agree, cool.

But most of us come on here to vent, so you can see how it might be easy for someone to take their anger out on you - they're already in a fighting mood.

Cheer up, and nice to meet you

TE


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I have referred some *perspective* drivers here for some education


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Many drivers, especially full timers, are usually unemployable and I sometimes question whether they should be allowed around other human beings. The rest of the full timers are usually old, grumpy retirees looking to supplement their Medicaid .


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you explain why that often means being a total ass hat? I am trying really hard to get people driving in my town and they need information outside of the official docs. I don't want them to be attacked on here and it seems to be the best source of info.


Are you a Mormon Paramedic Rideshare driver? You could've stopped at the first 2 and booked a ticket to heaven!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Benjamin M - the ignore button is a wonderful hidden gem on this site

Also, I was raised that "you give as good as you get", "fight fire with fire" and a few other time worn expressions meaning don't just sit idly by and "take it".

Lighten up, have some fun and you can still get all the answers you need.

You will slowly start to figure out our individual posting styles. Some are always gonna respond with good advice veiled in contempt. Some respond snarkily all the time with no advice ever given. Some respond with humor and good advice.

Just roll with us and take what you need and leave the rest on the table.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I sometimes question whether they should be allowed around other human beings.


Bahahahahah! Funniest thing I've seen in a week. It's true just never saw it in that perspective.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Benjamin, I feel you're a sensitive person, but let anyone you refer to this forum handle their own sensibilities...you're not responsible for another's experience. I felt welcomed when I first started coming around in May, and have gotten some great advice. I am earning more and working smarter.

Effective written communication is important in in this setting. Yet not everyone has that ability/talent. You need to write with thought, and just as important, read the same way.

All forums sometimes get snarky, and have members who tend to be antagonistic. It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


WOW, you really know how to Win friends and influence people. If I were you, and thank goodness I am not, I would get 1000 or so rides under my belt before I started offering advice to the senior drivers and members of this forum. But, then again, that is just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Strangely, my original post was edited by a moderator for something like being insensitive


Moderators actions and discussions are not topics to be posted about on the forums.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I guess it's just a pipe dream for this or any forum to welcome new members / drivers and help them. Don't you want to help your community? Don't you want to make this industry something good? If you hate it so much, QUIT! Don't push away the next generation and attack people with genuine questions or concerns.


Next generation? Those "generations" last about 6 months, if you didn't know  Ubering is not about helping communities. Uber turned it into war where drivers hunt after decent pay and pax are inevitable casualties. Sooner you realize this, less stress you'll have in this gig.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


Dara...Is that you??


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


You have to keep things in perspective. Most forums are the same. The site is like a band of Pirates, rough around the edges. Forget the trolls, negativity, sarcasm and post/comment attacks, that is the price of admission!!! (LOL). Maybe it should'nt be that way but WTF it is what it is! If you look past all that, you will benefit from the knowledge and experience that many have to offer and are willing to share. Who gives a F... if you have to wade through some sewage to get the treasure. You won't change the forum and if you quit it you will miss out on valuable insights. Pirates are a rowdy bunch but when you want some rum you know where to get it. Don't stress the biting sarcasm. (sometimes it's funny). Uber on!


----------



## freerides (Aug 7, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


we are not a team
you are my competition
i screen rides and make pax mad to pass off to my competition so they fail

this is amerikkka

survival of the fittest its why uber gets away paying $2 a ride



Bob fox said:


> I've noticed people here arent as happy and positive as me. The vast majority of my experiences with passengers are great! I love my job and I have a good time except for the congested times of the day on the road. I think a lot of people's experiences here that are negative with their passengers is because their attitudes aren't great. Certainly they are not going to make as much money either.


5 star attitude when im legally being paid, 1star attitude when theres a thief in my back seat using uber to steal from me

i keep it simple if another human reached in my pocket & stole $1-8 they would get knocked the ef out, these cowards do it thru an app & the police wont consider it robbery or theft they'll consider it assault so attitude is all we got lol

if we were a team instead of only posting here drivers & site owners would coordinate a strike or movement & post/share in every comment section on every site that posts a story on uber along with sticky on main page, every city, & feature the thread...

Halloween strike? should i spend 10 seconds on a flier post it & get banned?

but "we" don't. trust me ive tried banned least twice a week cuz the site dont want to lose its referal money so its all vomit and bs repeating


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I guess it's just a pipe dream for this or any forum to welcome new members / drivers and help them. Don't you want to help your community? Don't you want to make this industry something good? If you hate it so much, QUIT! Don't push away the next generation and attack people with genuine questions or concerns.


In most cases we ARE helping out new potential drivers by telling them the TRUTH about how it is. In my area people still think it is $2,000 a week when really it is usually more like $5 an hour if you are lucky. There is a reason why most people do not last a month in this and it isn't because they are making so much that they were able to retire.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

post becoming a lightning rod for 'new member' comments.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> But I digress. There's some great people on here and TONS of valuable knowledge. But I am seeing hostility that doesn't belong.


Lots of people are angry because they know they are being exploited by the company and even the passengers. Today so far I'm making about $2.60 an hour. Part of it is that there are too many drivers. Why would I BS and lie to potential new drivers and tell them it is all unicorns and rainbows? I'm going to tell them the truth. It's best for them to know and it is best for me that they stay way.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


Benjamin,

Truth be told, most of us can't stand each other and constantly hold out hope that the other fails. We give out tips on crappy equipment we hope you'll waste your money on. Terrible info on cleaning products are offered constantly. Where to buy the crappiest tires abounds here too. We're all pieces of work with nothing else but the success of the new guy at the forefront. We all hope you overtake us soon.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


>


That's what I get for auto correct and posting too late Nice catch



Yulli Yung said:


> WOW, you really know how to Win friends and influence people. If I were you, and thank goodness I am not, I would get 1000 or so rides under my belt before I started offering advice to the senior drivers and members of this forum. But, then again, that is just my opinion for what it's worth.


Kind of just proved my point, didn't you? "If I were you, and thank goodness I'm not." You know nothing about me. Several of the replies on this thread are attacking my character. Who does that help? Does it make you feel better?

My very first post here was an honest question and I was attacked with insults. Not necessary. And I have every right to speak my mind, 40 rides or 5,000. Thanks. 



touberornottouber said:


> In most cases we ARE helping out new potential drivers by telling them the TRUTH about how it is. In my area people still think it is $2,000 a week when really it is usually more like $5 an hour if you are lucky. There is a reason why most people do not last a month in this and it isn't because they are making so much that they were able to retire.


I have not told any prospective drivers that this will make them wealthy. I know it's hard to fathom for a lot of people here, but I live in a place where we help each other. And many of us are looking for a job on the side - it beats bagging groceries.

Chasing people away that are new, or trying to make them tougher, doesn't help. The people I am considering sending here are in absolutely no way your competitors and are good, honest individuals.



touberornottouber said:


> Lots of people are angry because they know they are being exploited by the company and even the passengers. Today so far I'm making about $2.60 an hour. Part of it is that there are too many drivers. Why would I BS and lie to potential new drivers and tell them it is all unicorns and rainbows? I'm going to tell them the truth. It's best for them to know and it is best for me that they stay way.


There aren't too many drivers here! Three in five large counties. Most of the rides pay around $90 - can you imagine having mostly long rides?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> And I have every right to speak my mind,


 says the hypocrite who attempts to stifle the rights of others who wish to speak their mind.....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> says the hypocrite who attempts to stifle the rights of others who wish to speak their mind.....


See, the difference is that I'm not calling people names or mocking them. Except for you in my original post, that was an attempt at humor, since you began with name calling on my first post ever.

But it's pointless to argue with you.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Remember, these people are your competition.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

njn said:


> Remember, these people are your competition.


I am mainly trying to start a trend here. I don't plan on doing this long term, I hope to begin a new career in a few months.

I am actually losing money because they are not available most of the time and there aren't enough. Most of my trips are long and often require a return trip hours later. Because I am alone and can't be everywhere at once or wait for hours, I have to decline many requests or people don't bother trying because they know that it's unlikely for a driver to be available.

Try driving in a large area where there's demand but it's only you. Nobody is going to use the service. We NEED other drivers, otherwise you're just "that Uber guy"


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Screen shot of trip history or fake news


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> And many of us are looking for a job on the side - it beats bagging groceries.





Benjamin M said:


> I don't plan on doing this long term, I hope to begin a new career in a few months.


Le'me guess....
Bagging groceries?.....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Screen shot of trip history or fake news


Here ya go! I had been driving hours away, demand is increasing here. I haven't been out again since Saturday (sadly, my wife is driving my car).

The last trip was actually $62 with a $54 + $20 tip cash return trip. I know, I know - was already justifiably lashed in another thread. The trips on the 27th both had a $20 cash tip. So that equals out to around $317 for my last four trips. Is that good?



Uber's Guber said:


> Le'me guess....
> Bagging groceries?.....


Beats bagging groceries for people considering driving. I'm a full stack web developer. How about you, Guber?



Uber's Guber said:


> Le'me guess....
> Bagging groceries?.....


And no, Guber, law enforcement.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm a full stack web developer. How about you, Guber?


I pen the "Dear Abby" column. Millions of advice-seeking desperates reach out to me in search of wisdom & comfort.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

You @#$#$%%!^$%^. (mandatory U.P. greeting)

If Uber doesn't serve your area, don't bring them in. Start your own business.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

bsliv said:


> You @#$#$%%!^$%^. (mandatory U.P. greeting)
> 
> If Uber doesn't serve your area, don't bring them in. Start your own business.


Pass out your own card, get commercial insurance.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

bsliv said:


> You @#$#$%%!^$%^. (mandatory U.P. greeting)
> 
> If Uber doesn't serve your area, don't bring them in. Start your own business.


But they do.  Problem is that we need more drivers. I have heard from dozens of local residents that are more likely to use Uber or Lyft over a traditional cab because of the convenience and the outcry for Uber Eats has been enormous.

The issue is that most people don't understand how being a driver works and I'm having trouble getting through to them.



HotUberMess said:


> Pass out your own card, get commercial insurance.


Can't afford it and again, not planning on doing this long term. Trying to start a trend, as two others before me have, except that this time I have been incredibly successful in spreading the word and concept.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

When drivers are needed, the surge reels those drivers in and drivers respond to that higher pay. When you recruit drivers, all you’re doing is ensuring you’ll never see surge pay.

..spread that message to *riders*!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> When drivers are needed, the surge reels those drivers in and drivers respond to that higher pay. When you recruit drivers, all you're doing is ensuring you'll never see surge pay.


The closest place from the market I'm trying to get going is an hour away - really, an hour in all directions. We're in a bubble. Trust me, nobody is driving here for passengers - at least not for a long time. Surge is unlikely just because we're spread out and it's mostly rural.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> The closest place from the market I'm trying to get going is an hour away - really, an hour in all directions. We're in a bubble. Trust me, nobody is driving here for passengers - at least not for a long time. Surge is unlikely just because we're spread out and it's mostly rural.


Ok you don't know how surge works lol

It only takes ONE rider and zero drivers to make a surge. It happens in the outskirts here all the time. The longer that rider sits, the more the surge goes up, and it lures a driver in (or in realty, three in and then two get angry at having no rider.)


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Ok you don't know how surge works lol
> 
> It only takes ONE rider and zero drivers to make a surge. It happens in the outskirts here all the time.


Ah interesting.  Thanks, I have been trying to learn the finer points of it.

Point is, without at least three active drivers at any given time, nobody is riding.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

There’s only one pax here causing this


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> There's only one pax here causing this


Really appreciate that info! 

By the way, I was contacted by two women yesterday interested in driving but concerned about their safety. I referred them to you, please let me know if you hear from them.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> In most cases we ARE helping out new potential drivers by telling them the TRUTH about how it is. In my area people still think it is $2,000 a week when really it is usually more like $5 an hour if you are lucky. There is a reason why most people do not last a month in this and it isn't because they are making so much that they were able to retire.


True story!!



Benjamin M said:


> I am actually losing money
> 
> because they are not available most of the time and there aren't enough. Most of my trips are long and often require a return trip hours later. Because I am alone and can't be everywhere at once or wait for hours, I have to decline many requests or people don't bother trying because they know that it's unlikely for a driver to be available.
> 
> Try driving in a large area where there's demand but it's only you. Nobody is going to use the service. We NEED other drivers, otherwise you're just "that Uber guy"


Then why continue??!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> True story!!
> 
> Then why continue??!!


Because there's a demand, we need more drivers to make it work. Beginning to turn a profit. See previous posts.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Trust me.


Hmm. I remember a recent troll who said "trust me". This is an anonymous forum so it's highly unlikely you can demand trust from any of us especially when you bring such a ridiculous story to the table.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Really appreciate that info!
> 
> By the way, I was contacted by two women yesterday interested in driving but concerned about their safety. I referred them to you, please let me know if you hear from them.


I've only recommended it to one other woman, a lady who works at 7-11 overnight. She deals with problem people all the time.

I really don't recommend this job to people, male or female.. in my area at least. Every city is different. You have to be able to deal with entitled people and be able to think fast, defend yourself, drive well, figure out where to make money, how to handle bodily fluids in your vehicle and handle pax who are belligerent, high, drunk, and passed out.

It's more of a thrill seeker's job I think. I get bored behind a desk. Yesterday there was an accident in front of me (on the Conway off ramp for Orlando peeps) and after we waited 30 mins we drove around the emergency vehicles on the grass slope and a few feet away they were cutting someone out of a crushed, flipped over car and I'm not sure the person I saw on the stretcher was even alive.

PS yesterday was insane with the amount of craziness I saw. Besides that accident, there was an 8 car pileup, I saw someone turn the wrong way onto an 8 lane roadway.. then get confused what to do and just kept going the wrong way (Kirkman turning left from Major Blvd), and after the night was done, saw a UFO with my BF in the car (gonna go look it up now and see if there was a rocket launch).

That's why I drive.. it's like reality TV but in real life LOL


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Hmm. I remember a recent troll who said "trust me". This is an anonymous forum so it's highly unlikely you can demand trust from any of us especially when you bring such a ridiculous story to the table.


Can you please elaborate? Ridiculous story?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol yeah it was a rocket. It looked like a meteor coming at us. Haha


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I've only recommended it to one other woman, a lady who works at 7-11 overnight. She deals with problem people all the time.
> 
> I really don't recommend this job to people, male or female.. in my area at least. Every city is different. You have to be able to deal with entitled people and be able to think fast, defend yourself, drive well, figure out where to make money, how to handle bodily fluids in your vehicle and handle pax who are belligerent, high, drunk, and passed out.
> 
> ...


Really have to understand that I don't live in the city. More farms than buildings. Hard working people that have limited transportation, retirees that meet with friends for dinner and are afraid to drive at night, vacationers from out of town that typically use U/L, people that need a one way trip to the city (airport), events with limited parking, etc. It's completely different from your market and most of the others.



HotUberMess said:


> Lol yeah it was a rocket. It looked like a meteor coming at us. Haha


LOL even here in the middle of nowhere we see those! One blew up right after launch, it was pretty cool. On the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Most of the rides pay around $90 - can you imagine having mostly long rides?


Ridiculous. End of story.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you explain why that often means being a total ass hat? I am trying really hard to get people driving in my town and they need information outside of the official docs. I don't want them to be attacked on here and it seems to be the best source of info.


So how are you getting people driving in your town ? Referrals ? Good way to make some monies, but screw yourself and other drivers in the long run.

But I'm not bashing you, just repeating what has been discussed here on up.net

Drive safe and take care.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Ridiculous. End of story.


I posted proof? Obviously can't prove the tips but I'm not a liar. Jealous? Don't hate because most of the rides have been from the country to the city, an hour or more each.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I posted proof? Obviously can't prove the tips but I'm not a liar. Jealous? Don't hate because most of the rides have been from the country to the city, an hour or more each.


I don't believe your story any more than I believe FrankyBobby in the Dallas forum but keep on posting anyway.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> So how are you getting people driving in your town ? Referrals ? Good way to make some monies, but screw yourself and other drivers in the long run.
> 
> But I'm not bashing you, just repeating what has been discussed here on up.net
> 
> Drive safe and take care.


Launched an informational Facebook page about a month ago after some renters needed a ride to the airport and were frustrated that Uber wasn't available. The page has information on how it all works, when / where I am available, etc. It exploded in popularity, the media picked up the story (I would share the link but they used my full name - that would be insane to share here).

I have posted my referral link a few times, one person began the application and stopped. Received more interest yesterday. Why wouldn't I share my code?

This is such a new concept for our population that I have had to explain that you must use an app (not call me), it is credit / debit only, we're "partners", etc.

Referral money would be nice but I just want people to have the option here. We have a bus that runs Mon - Fri from something like 8 am to 4 pm and you have to book in advance. It's basically carpool. That's it - and lots of people with limited transportation or are retired (huge part of the population) and don't want to drive.



goneubering said:


> I don't believe your story any more than I believe FrankyBobby in the Dallas forum but keep on posting anyway.


Why would I lie?? I don't understand. I believe it was you that asked for my trip history and I uploaded it, breaking down the income. I'm ONE driver covering a new market.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I am mainly trying to start a trend here. I don't plan on doing this long term, I hope to begin a new career in a few months.
> 
> I am actually losing money because they are not available most of the time and there aren't enough. Most of my trips are long and often require a return trip hours later. Because I am alone and can't be everywhere at once or wait for hours, I have to decline many requests or people don't bother trying because they know that it's unlikely for a driver to be available.
> 
> Try driving in a large area where there's demand but it's only you. Nobody is going to use the service. We NEED other drivers, otherwise you're just "that Uber guy"


 In the fine print at the bottom of your uber contract. you are allowed to negotiate a dead head return fee on rides that take you far away from your prime operating area. You do this by texting the pax in the app, and having them respond with a confirmation of the d/h return fee.I do not know if Uber takes a cut of the return fee or how they get it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

GT500KR said:


> In the fine print at the bottom of your uber contract. you are allowed to negotiate a dead head return fee on rides that take you far away from your prime operating area. You do this by texting the pax in the app, and having them respond with a confirmation of the d/h return fee.I do not know if Uber takes a cut of the return fee or how they get it.


Awesome! Thanks so much for the information! That'll definitely come in handy 

Normally, I just stick around the area (usually Richmond) and pick up fares for a few hours.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

This is where drivers vent. Better to let it out here than on the pax. Everyone needs to vent somewhere.


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Because I suggested that people who feel the need to lash out at others on here, citing the stress from the job, should quit?
> 
> I'm a very friendly person. I posted a friendly question on here when I first joined, most of the responses were attacking me. I didn't know what I was doing, I was brand new.
> 
> Sorry, no rationalizing this type of attitude. I have received some great advice on here but, again, I'm reluctant to send people here. I had two women interested in driving contact me today, I mentioned this forum to both of them and specifically told them to contact HotUberMess (they had concerns about being female drivers). I'm worried that they'll be scared off.


If the women you referred are easily put off by comments read on this forum, those women will probably not react well when faced with rude, disrespectful and dishonest passengers who will treat them and their property with little concern. Of course, most passengers are polite and sociable; but there are mean and rude people everywhere.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

T&W said:


> If the women you referred are easily put off by comments read on this forum, those women will probably not react well when faced with rude, disrespectful and dishonest passengers who will treat them and their property with little concern. Of course, most passengers are polite and sociable; but there are mean and rude people everywhere.


We're country folks. We say yes ma'am, no sir. We open doors. We help each other without expecting anything in return.

Do we have some assholes? Oh, you betcha! But I doubt they have the intelligence to use Uber (watch, I'll be proven wrong now).

The two ladies haven't necessarily visited here yet. But I know how my community works.



henrygates said:


> This is where drivers vent. Better to let it out here than on the pax. Everyone needs to vent somewhere.


Know what I do? Shoot off a hundred or so rounds of 9mm. Take a walk. Have some beers with a buddy. I don't go out looking for someone to treat like crap.

Someone really pissed me off a few weeks ago. I was seeing red. Went for a drive and saw a woman directing traffic in a construction site. It was 100 degrees and she was smiling. I gave her a bottle of water and $5. She understood and promised to pass it on.

We're all in this crazy thing called life together. I choose kindness.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

If certain people bother you just use the ignore feature.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

henrygates said:


> If certain people bother you just use the ignore feature.


Doh! Why didn't I think of that sooner? Damn Internets. Have you seen my company, Compu-Global-Hyper-Mega-Net?

So, do you pay me now?


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you explain why that often means being a total ass hat? I am trying really hard to get people driving in my town and they need information outside of the official docs. I don't want them to be attacked on here and it seems to be the best source of info.


If you want to provide a real public service, counsel people to find a real job with benefits and avoid the financial rabbit hole of ride share driving. This applies to you as well- heed the many warnings from the "asshats."


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> If you want to provide a real public service, counsel people to find a real job with benefits and avoid the financial rabbit hole of ride share driving. This applies to you as well- heed the many warnings from the "asshats."


Fair enough.

I'm just trying to get this going here. Drivers and pax will inevitably be asshats. But I've earned a few bucks, given some great people a ride, and am enjoying it.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you explain why that often means being a total ass hat? I am trying really hard to get people driving in my town and they need information outside of the official docs. I don't want them to be attacked on here and it seems to be the best source of info.


Wait - you're trying really hard to get "perspective" drivers to drive in your town? Why on earth would you do that? This isn't a "team", we're not coworkers. Every single driver in your area is your direct competition, so you're sharing your money with each driver you recruit. Again, why would you want to do that?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

CTK said:


> Wait - you're trying really hard to get "perspective" drivers to drive in your town? Why on earth would you do that? This isn't a "team", we're not coworkers. Every single driver in your area is your direct competition, so you're sharing your money with each driver you recruit. Again, why would you want to do that?


Yes, auto correct issue. Prospective. I tried to edit but it would not let me.

We have a need here for Uber and Lyft. See my previous replies. There are two others trying to get it going where I live, I'm trying to support them and get more drivers. Why? Because I am tired of driving hours away from home to do this and my community has limited options for public transportation.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


If you've been around like you claim you've been around in your posts, then you should know what you read here isn't reality.

As an example, I have a great wife but when a buddy is saying that his wife is this and that, I'll throw in "yeah I hate it when my wife does that also," etc etc.
Wouldn't have complained otherwise, but it's easy to get caught up in a conversation and go with the flow.

Just because you see negativity here doesn't mean we're actually that way.
This is our fun place.



Benjamin M said:


> I guess it's just a pipe dream for this or any forum to welcome new members / drivers and help them. Don't you want to help your community? Don't you want to make this industry something good? If you hate it so much, QUIT! Don't push away the next generation and attack people with genuine questions or concerns.


Plenty of new members get good welcomes and lots of help.
You have selective reading.

Sure, if someone comes on and says "I gave some scammer my password and now my money is gone!"

What are we supposed to say?
"It's ok, you did the best you could"?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> But they do.  Problem is that we need more drivers. I have heard from dozens of local residents that are more likely to use Uber or Lyft over a traditional cab because of the convenience and the outcry for Uber Eats has been enormous.
> 
> The issue is that most people don't understand how being a driver works and I'm having trouble getting through to them.
> 
> Can't afford it and again, not planning on doing this long term. Trying to start a trend, as two others before me have, except that this time I have been incredibly successful in spreading the word and concept.


Most people don't understand how it works? My market is loaded with those for whom English is a second language. They somehow manage to submit their documents, get approved, get in the car and turn on the app. That's really all there is to it, the rest is on the job experience.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Reply and Edit options are missing all of the sudden. Just me?

Cableguynoe I certainly didn't receive a warm welcome. I almost bounced immediately but I stuck it out. You've always been cool with me, thanks for that. 

CTK I live in the sticks. People think it's pronounced "Youber." This is a totally new concept for both PROSPECTIVE (see, got it right that time) riders and drivers. There's absolutely no reason why this can't be an option in a place that needs it. Just takes effort and patience.


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you explain why that often means being a total ass hat? I am trying really hard to get people driving in my town and they need information outside of the official docs. I don't want them to be attacked on here and it seems to be the best source of info.


The very fact that you are trying to draw ppl into this miserable state of driving for this sh%&hole company shows how little you understand the dynamics of the situation. You're doing that to ppl so you can get your bonus, right? STOP! Only ppl who desperately need the money would do this AWFUL job that wears out your car, crushes your morale, and endangers your life. Again, STOP trying to talk others into it.

And by the way, the more drivers you try to suck into this, the more you just created your own competition...think about it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

10000 rides totally off base. If you hate it so much, why are you doing this?! That's what I don't understand.

Making dinner. Read my previous posts on this thread.


----------



## glenga75 (Dec 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I guess it's just a pipe dream for this or any forum to welcome new members / drivers and help them. Don't you want to help your community? Don't you want to make this industry something good? If you hate it so much, QUIT! Don't push away the next generation and attack people with genuine questions or concerns.


New drivers???? Cap my friend.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome to UP, Benjamin M


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

glenga75 there are THREE (including myself) drivers in multiple counties where I live.

The people are nice. We're rural. I am not in NYC, Boston, Philly, etc. People need rides and a job here. Restaurants are contacting me like crazy for Uber Eats. Yes, MORE DRIVERS!!

Apparently I'm in the minority doing this on the side with the hope of helping people get from A to B safely and conveniently.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Immoralized I'm not a kid. I'm 36. I have served my community and will continue to. Yes, I am new to this industry. I am trying to get it started where I live because people need rides and a job. Sure, this job can be shitty. So can every other service industry job.

If you hate Uber and Lyft, along with your passengers, so much that you feel the need to push away new members to this forum and new drivers - please quit. I have worked some bad jobs in my life, when they began to make me hate people I knew where the door was.

This is a service industry position! Your purpose is to provide people with a safe ride from A to B. Being a decent human being is an added bonus.

This is a brief moment of my life. I am trying to start a trend in my piece of the country. I was a Paramedic for over a decade and I am on my way to becoming a police officer. I was raised by a family that taught me strong moral values and live in a great community.

This is my last post on this thread. Many people have shown me kindness here. Please do a gut check, decide if this is really what you should be doing.

Cheers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, I simply tell anyone that I send to UP, _Some good info on there, with some Trolls (okay, a lot of Trolls!). It's the water-cooler for a gig job. Some people on there just need to let off steam...Ignore is your friend, if needed.

_


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> Because there's a demand, we need more drivers to make it work. Beginning to turn a profit. See previous posts.


You say your average trip is $90, but you're losing money.

How do you think it will work when your average trip is $6?

The more popular it gets, the more drivers around, the more folks use it to go on trips they would otherwise not take, or walk.

It's only downhill from now on.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You say your average trip is $90, but you're losing money.
> 
> How do you think it will work when your average trip is $6?
> 
> ...


His whole story makes no sense.


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> 10000 rides totally off base. If you hate it so much, why are you doing this?! That's what I don't understand.
> 
> Making dinner. Read my previous posts on this thread.


Because we need the money...because something happened in our lives that disrupted our income, and this is what we do until we can get out of the orbit. Read what these other drivers have written. Your rides will start netting less and less as more and more drivers come on board in your area. It's simple supply and demand. ALL of you will keep making less as more of you come on board in your area. If all these ppl and restaurants need you, why would you disclose where the golden goose is laying it's eggs...I have nothing more to say about this.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


I've read your very first post.

The reactions to it weren't that negative. I think people have different definitions or perspectives when it comes to that word.

I also think that it's good to be in a place where there can be different opinions and sometimes folks don't think too much before they type. I'm guilty of it though I'm trying to be more mindful which makes me slower to post. Sometimes I'll get notification of a new post while I'm trying to think of a way to say it in a "non-negative" way.

My point is-it wasn't that bad and honestly I think people shedding their POV, even if it's "negative" shouldn't deter you from telling people of this site if you want.

People should be able to filter through. If they literally believe everything they read on this site they've got bigger problems then trying to earn extra $$ on rideshare.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey bud,

I guess after getting scammed by Uber and Lyft consistently, people get a bit jaded.

Anyways, 
welcome to the boards.
People are nicer as you post more.
Memes and funny jokes tend to endear the great folks here.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> OP, I simply tell anyone that I send to UP, _Some good info on there, with some Trolls (okay, a lot of Trolls!). It's the water-cooler for a gig job. Some people on there just need to let off steam...Ignore is your friend, if needed.
> 
> _


You tell people you're an Uber driver?????


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> I guess after getting scammed by Uber and Lyft consistently, people get a bit jaded.


Let me correct you there, i think there was a typo..

_"I guess after getting scammed by Uber and Lyft *CONSTANTLY*, people get a bit jaded."_

you meant regularly recurrent; continual; persistent:

That sounds more like the uber i know.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

A few thoughts to consider: 

First, there are a lot of characters on here. I mean that in the sense that they crafted a persona. 

Second, there are a lot of smart-alecs, who love to just be sarcastic.

Third, there are those who try to give you a straight ooinion.

Fourth, there are some cats that see you as competition, and would sooner tell you to do your own research, than share what they know.

Last, some are a combination of two or more of these types.

You will catch on, and eventually come to learn who you can count on as a help, and who will just give you the business.

Some people, I learned to put on "ignore" because they just want to be negative all the time. But you have to fret these things out for yourself, according to your own compass.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You tell people you're an Uber driver?????


NOOOO, NEVER! I tell people YOU are an Uber driver all the time, however 

Then if they are Uber drivers too, I tell them about UP.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Not long but I've already been taken advantage of, bullied, rated 1 star for nothing, etc.
> 
> This post is regarding how we treat one another in this forum. I want to send people here without fear that they'll run away from it and Uber / Lyft.
> 
> I have worked a lot of crap jobs, when I became an ass I quit. If you are so jaded over the industry, please leave. I don't want my family members being your rider.


welcome to the skool of hard knocks. we are all glad we could help you out


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Not long but I've already been taken advantage of, bullied, rated 1 star for nothing, etc.
> 
> This post is regarding how we treat one another in this forum. I want to send people here without fear that they'll run away from it and Uber / Lyft.
> 
> I have worked a lot of crap jobs, when I became an ass I quit. If you are so jaded over the industry, please leave. I don't want my family members being your rider.


hey buddy, no offense but it doesn't get much lower than being a uber driver,just saying, ROFMAO, JMO


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> hey buddy, no offense but it doesn't get much lower than being a uber driver,just saying, ROFMAO, JMO


There's hardly anything wrong with being an Uber/Lyft driver, the problem most likely is within you. Many educated people and plenty with good day jobs are doing this for many varying reasons. everyone has to make the best of their own situation, have something to do with their time, get out and mingle with people, etc.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I've always wondered since I joined here why so many people slam, flame and dagger Uber but; they just keep on Ubering, Must be the best job they can get but just like to ***** about it. Alot like to flame other drivers who post here too. I guess it's just a lifestyle


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Because I suggested that people who feel the need to lash out at others on here, citing the stress from the job, should quit?
> 
> I'm a very friendly person. I posted a friendly question on here when I first joined, most of the responses were attacking me. I didn't know what I was doing, I was brand new.
> 
> Sorry, no rationalizing this type of attitude. I have received some great advice on here but, again, I'm reluctant to send people here. I had two women interested in driving contact me today, I mentioned this forum to both of them and specifically told them to contact HotUberMess (they had concerns about being female drivers). I'm worried that they'll be scared off.


I don't recommend females drive unless 1. they're tough as nails. 2. Stay in there local communities (hard to do) 3. Don't drive at night and don't do the bar crowd. You can find my post of experiences under aren't you afraid you'll get murdered post.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


Team?! ROFLMMFAO!

We are ALL in competition with each other. Every ride I get puts money in my pocket instead of yours, a cab drivers, or Lyfts. I am in this for me and mine, not you or anybody else on here. It's nothing personal, just survival of the fittest.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I've only recommended it to one other woman, a lady who works at 7-11 overnight. She deals with problem people all the time.
> 
> I really don't recommend this job to people, male or female.. in my area at least. Every city is different. You have to be able to deal with entitled people and be able to think fast, defend yourself, drive well, figure out where to make money, how to handle bodily fluids in your vehicle and handle pax who are belligerent, high, drunk, and passed out.
> 
> ...


Agree. The flexibility and no direct micromanaging (done with that)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> I don't recommend females drive unless 1. they're tough as nails. 2. Stay in there local communities (hard to do) 3. Don't drive at night and don't do the bar crowd. You can find my post of experiences under aren't you afraid you'll get murdered post.


I agree with everything you say. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## glenga75 (Dec 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Team?! ROFLMMFAO!
> 
> We are ALL in competition with each other. Every ride I get puts money in my pocket instead of yours, a cab drivers, or Lyfts. I am in this for me and mine, not you or anybody else on here. It's nothing personal, just survival of the fittest.


Ohh wow really? I thought we were a team?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Team?! ROFLMMFAO!
> 
> We are ALL in competition with each other. Every ride I get puts money in my pocket instead of yours, a cab drivers, or Lyfts. I am in this for me and mine, not you or anybody else on here. It's nothing personal, just survival of the fittest.


Yes, you're correct. There is competition. His name is John and he's a good guy, we're working together on making this an option where we live. Without more drivers, nobody will use the service. Collectively, we have about 600 people that have expressed interest in using Uber or Lyft because we have such horrible transportation here. But they won't until there are enough of us to assure that they will not be abandoned.

*This is a new market! *This isn't a city and I'm willing to bet that nobody here has been brave enough to try making this available in a rural area. If it doesn't work out, oh well - we tried. By the way, another driver is applying and an existing one is considering trying to stay local.



WonderLeeWoman said:


> I don't recommend females drive unless 1. they're tough as nails. 2. Stay in there local communities (hard to do) 3. Don't drive at night and don't do the bar crowd. You can find my post of experiences under aren't you afraid you'll get murdered post.


What if they were driving in a rural area with adequate police and an extremely low (near nonexistent) violent crime rate?


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Yes, you're correct. There is competition. His name is John and he's a good guy, we're working together on making this an option where we live. Without more drivers, nobody will use the service. Collectively, we have about 600 people that have expressed interest in using Uber or Lyft because we have such horrible transportation here. But they won't until there are enough of us to assure that they will not be abandoned.
> 
> *This is a new market! *This isn't a city and I'm willing to bet that nobody here has been brave enough to try making this available in a rural area. If it doesn't work out, oh well - we tried. By the way, another driver is applying and an existing one is considering trying to stay local.
> 
> What if they were driving in a rural area with adequate police and an extremely low (near nonexistent) violent crime rate?


Im not gonna tell you what you wanna hear and I will not back down when it comes to someone's safety especially over a flipping $5 ride. I've already said it's not a job for most females (it's really not a good job for anyone. The money Pd to you goes right back out with gas, insurance, car repairs & car depreciation especially in a high mile rural area)
you'll have to experience it for yourself than come back here in 6 months. I have nothing left to say so good luck with your venture & your community service.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> But they won't until there are enough of us to assure that they will not be abandoned.
> 
> *This is a new market! *This isn't a city and I'm willing to bet that nobody here has been brave enough to try making this available in a rural area. If it doesn't work out, oh well - we tried. By the way, another driver is applying and an existing one is considering trying to stay local.
> 
> What if they were driving in a rural area with adequate police and an extremely low (near nonexistent) violent crime rate?


Sounds good on paper I guess yet that is exactly your plan to abandon them and go into law enforcement.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Sounds good on paper I guess yet that is exactly your plan to abandon them and go into law enforcement.


Dude what the hell is your problem? Did someone piss in your cornflakes? Nothing better to do that troll users on here? Might start using that ignore button I've heard so much about lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude what the hell is your problem? Did someone piss in your cornflakes? Nothing better to do that troll users on here? Might start using that ignore button I've heard so much about lol


As I've said before your complete story makes no sense. I mean that in a good business sense. I believe you will wake up eventually. Right now it's your time to waste. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> As I've said before your complete story makes no sense. I mean that in a good business sense. I believe you will wake up eventually. Right now it's your time to waste. I wish you all the best.


Ah, yes, it was you.

Makes no sense how? I believe you basically said that I might be some anonymous user from before? Are you also the one that said "trip history or fake news?" Yes, you called me a liar - just not flat out.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> I guess after getting scammed by Uber and Lyft consistently, people get a bit jaded.
> 
> ...


4 years ago we recommended uber , it was good and we got a fair share for our expenses and time. they turned us sour. from fairfax to reston for example i would make $18 today that same trip is $11 before expenses.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> As I've said before your complete story makes no sense. I mean that in a good business sense. I believe you will wake up eventually. Right now it's your time to waste. I wish you all the best.


It's my life, my community, my time. It's none of your business and you cannot tell one way or the other how things will work out, nobody can.

Take the advice I have given others. So jaded doing this work that you feel the need to belittle and harass people on the web? Quit.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Most of the rides pay around $90 - can you imagine having mostly long rides?


This doesn't sound real to me and then you compound it by saying you're losing money. Anyway I'll do you a favor and put you on Ignore now so unfortunately I won't see the end of your story. Good luck.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> This doesn't sound real to me and then you compound it by saying you're losing money. Anyway I'll do you a favor and put you on Ignore now so unfortunately I won't see the end of your story. Good luck.


Wow, that is even better! Very nice gesture. Great idea - if you want to be a troll, especially question my honesty, ignore me. Man that would make this place better.

He can't see this now but oh well. It took weeks for word to spread that we now have Uber and Lyft. In one day (this is all on the trip history that I uploaded) I had two long distance rides, both tipped $20 in cash. The next week, I had another long distance ride with a $13 tip to the airport. For whatever reason, the whole family went along with the person flying and needed a trip home. I tried to explain to them that there was an airport queue, long story short I ended up driving them for cash. I know, I know, most definitely will not happen again. Between those three (four) trips, I earned around $317 for two days of driving.

How I lost money. I tried covering events by request at the closest large town. They said that they would promote my availability but either did not or didn't do a very good job of it. So I was out for hours without a pax - gas, food, car wash. Mostly, until we have more local drivers, I have been driving to the neighboring major cities. Before you attack me for that, that's incredibly common here - also why nobody locally can get a ride, other drivers are hours away. But those drivers have quit, leaving myself and one other active in the area.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Side note: It’s possible to build ur own business in small town...you care about your community & IT Can be an exciting venture. Use what u can thru Uber and adjust you’ll figure IT out. Driving thru Uber past 3 months doesn’t make economical sense for your thoughts. women can drive days till comfortable in self defense. The love of driving & nature. You’re a first or second responder at Xs help animals cross the road etc Cameras a must. Good luck


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Side note: It's possible to build ur own business in small town...you care about your community & IT Can be an exciting venture. Use what u can thru Uber and adjust you'll figure IT out. Driving thru Uber doesn't make economical sense for your thoughts. Good luck


Not bad advice. Just check your DMV to see what kind of license plates and whether you need a chauffeur license and commercial insurance. A single serious accident without proper coverage can be devastating.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Because I suggested that people who feel the need to lash out at others on here, citing the stress from the job, should quit?
> 
> I'm a very friendly person. I posted a friendly question on here when I first joined, most of the responses were attacking me. I didn't know what I was doing, I was brand new.
> 
> Sorry, no rationalizing this type of attitude. I have received some great advice on here but, again, I'm reluctant to send people here. I had two women interested in driving contact me today, I mentioned this forum to both of them and specifically told them to contact HotUberMess (they had concerns about being female drivers). I'm worried that they'll be scared off.


Ben,

Everything will be OK.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Not bad advice. Just check your DMV to see what kind of license plates and whether you need a chauffeur license and commercial insurance. A single serious accident without proper coverage can be devastating.


Agreed to all points. I have another career in mind. There's a need here, people locally (hundreds of them) have made that abundantly clear to me. If I can start something that can be another source of income in this area and provide a safe option for people to get around, awesome.

Hopefully next for me is law enforcement. If that fails (not getting younger), I may consider getting a commercial license. In the meantime I'm a trend setter.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Ben,
> 
> Everything will be OK.


Just gotta breathe lol


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Ben,
> 
> Everything will be OK.


Oh, is that the Hooters roller derby disco team?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed to all points. I have another career in mind. There's a need here, people locally (hundreds of them) have made that abundantly clear to me. If I can start something that can be another source of income in this area and provide a safe option for people to get around, awesome.
> 
> Hopefully next for me is law enforcement. If that fails (not getting younger), I may consider getting a commercial license. In the meantime I'm a trend setter.
> 
> Just gotta breathe lol


Some of the negativity here is honest truth. It is what it is.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Oh, is that the Hooters roller derby disco team?


Oh man I just glanced, I gotta watch this! LOL


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Oh, is that the Hooters roller derby disco team?


Tell me about it!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Some of the negativity here is honest truth. It is what it is.


Everyone's journey down the road is different. Some folks here need to remember that.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

*



This is a new market!

Click to expand...

*


> This isn't a city and I'm willing to bet that nobody here has been brave enough to try making this available in a rural area. If it doesn't work out, oh well - we tried. By the way, another driver is applying and an existing one is considering trying to stay local.
> 
> Hello. Welcome to the forum. I like your positive attitude and the fact that you are trying to help your community. I hope you get enough drivers to generate a nice market to make it worthwhile. Keep at it...you just don't know where it might lead
> 
> ...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Judy2017 said:


> *This is a new market! *This isn't a city and I'm willing to bet that nobody here has been brave enough to try making this available in a rural area. If it doesn't work out, oh well - we tried. By the way, another driver is applying and an existing one is considering trying to stay local.
> 
> Hello. Welcome to the forum. I like your positive attitude and the fact that you are trying to help your community. I hope you get enough drivers to generate a nice market to make it worthwhile. Keep at it...you just don't know where it might lead.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much! I'm working my tail off. I want to see people become drivers here and succeed. It might fail, it might take off. I don't have a crystal ball but I can try.

Lots of great people here and I've learned a few things. Several mods reached out to me last night and I appreciate that.

Just going to keep doing me and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

We're on a team now!? I missed that memo. You mean it's not 'every man for himself anymore....
. There's a reason why you won't get a wave when you pass another ride share driver.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Guerosdaddy said:


> We're on a team now!? I missed that memo. You mean it's not 'every man for himself anymore....
> . There's a reason why you won't get a wave when you pass another ride share driver.


Where I am, with only one other active driver and three potential, yep! Please see my other posts on this thread.

I wave at everyone.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Ben ,you gotta let it roll off your back bro and be Teflon at the same time. Sarcasm is NOT the enemy. ( if used within u.s. government sarcasm guidelines. )


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Guerosdaddy said:


> Ben ,you gotta let it roll off your back bro and be Teflon at the same time. Sarcasm is NOT the enemy. ( if used within u.s. government sarcasm guidelines. )


More than sarcasm. I was called an "ant," had my integrity and honesty questioned, was told that I'm stupid for what I am trying to do, etc.

I get it. People are afraid of competition. I live in a rural community with hundreds of people that have expressed interest in using rideshare. I am not a competitor to anyone on this forum. If I fail in my attempts, that's fine. It's my life, my community.

Around these parts we help each other. Sorry that so many people here can't understand that concept.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

News flash, we've all been ants . You dont have the market cornered there.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Guerosdaddy said:


> News flash, we've all been ants . You dont have the market cornered there.


Fair point


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

And you 're not stupid Ben, but just like all things there's a learning curve. Stay with it, enjoy it, and learn from the mistakes that most of us have already made.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Guerosdaddy said:


> And you 're not stupid Ben, but just like all things there's a learning curve. Stay with it, enjoy it, and learn from the mistakes that most if us have already made.


Another fair point.  I've been having a blast doing this. Remember, new market. I probably won't be driving long enough to hate it. If I find myself there, delete and move on.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Successful businesses fill a niche. It sounds like you've found an unfilled niche. And you want to give it to Uber? Just because you want a different career, doesn't mean you can't own an investment. Very few get rich working for the man (or being the man in your case). Start a business. Hire a manager. Expect the checks to come monthly. The possibilities are nearly endless. Sell advertising. Sell a subscriptions to the service. Take reservations. Institute surcharges and discounts based on demand normally seen at a specific time. Take phone calls for rides. Develop an app. Become a millionaire.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

bsliv said:


> Successful businesses fill a niche. It sounds like you've found an unfilled niche. And you want to give it to Uber? Just because you want a different career, doesn't mean you can't own an investment. Very few get rich working for the man (or being the man in your case). Start a business. Hire a manager. Expect the checks to come monthly. The possibilities are nearly endless. Sell advertising. Sell a subscriptions to the service. Take reservations. Institute surcharges and discounts based on demand normally seen at a specific time. Take phone calls for rides. Develop an app. Become a millionaire.


In no way expecting to become rich. Uber and Lyft provide people with a ride and a source or income. We need that where I live.

I assume you are driving for Uber? There ya go. You're a bigger part of the problem (as many here complain about the companies that provide them with income) than I am out here in the sticks. 

Do you have cab companies where you live? A bus schedule where anyone can just hop on at a stop? A train? Subway? We have none of that here.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> We need that where I live.


You don't need (or want) Uber or Lyft. You need a business to satisfy the demand.



Benjamin M said:


> I assume you are driving for Uber?


Don't make assumptions. I'm trying to tell the world that driving for Uber and Lyft under the current circumstances, in most cases, is nuts. I'm not the most popular person when I point out the economic realities. If someone says its rainbows and unicorns, I try to show them its thunderstorms and rattlesnakes.



Benjamin M said:


> Do you have cab companies where you live?


Yes.



Benjamin M said:


> A bus schedule where anyone can just hop on at a stop?


Yes.



Benjamin M said:


> A train?


No.



Benjamin M said:


> Subway?


Sandwiches?



Benjamin M said:


> We have none of that here


It sounds like a niche that could be filled by an entrepreneur. Sending 50% of your revenue to San Francisco is not good business. If your local government sees the need, they may even subsidize a new business that serves their voters. You don't need (or want) Uber or Lyft. You need a business to satisfy the demand.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Another fair point.  I've been having a blast doing this. Remember, new market. I probably won't be driving long enough to hate it. If I find myself there, delete and move on.





Benjamin M said:


> In no way expecting to become rich. Uber and Lyft provide people with a ride and a source or income. We need that where I live.
> 
> I assume you are driving for Uber? There ya go. You're a bigger part of the problem (as many here complain about the companies that provide them with income) than I am out here in the sticks.
> 
> Do you have cab companies where you live? A bus schedule where anyone can just hop on at a stop? A train? Subway? We have none of that here.


Question, have you ever thought about moving to Mayberry? asking for a friend


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

bsliv said:


> You don't need (or want) Uber or Lyft. You need a business to satisfy the demand.
> 
> Don't make assumptions. I'm trying to tell the world that driving for Uber and Lyft under the current circumstances, in most cases, is nuts. I'm not the most popular person when I point out the economic realities. If someone says its rainbows and unicorns, I try to show them its thunderstorms and rattlesnakes.
> 
> ...


LOL great answer, man. Honestly.  Sandwiches - what do they call submarine sandwiches in your neck of the woods?

I have no desire to start a new company here. I have received a lot of feedback from my community, loads of people want the convenience of app based rideshare and many are looking for work, mostly on the side.

Yes, it sucks that we're funding another company doing this. But it helps people. I have earned hundreds that wouldn't have been in my pocket otherwise and I've been having fun driving. It's 2018, like it or not this is the future of transportation (until the robots take over).

I'm hopefully optimistic that this system works where I live. Hundreds of people (social media and word of mouth) have told me that we need this.



1974toyota said:


> Question, have you ever thought about moving to Mayberry? asking for a friend


Pretty much there! Hoping to be a Deputy in a nearby Sheriff's Office by next year. We haven't had violent crimes here (loads of drug activity though) in many years (as far back as I can recall) until last month.

Farmland, water, small business, tight community.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> LOL great answer, man. Honestly.  Sandwiches - what do they call submarine sandwiches in your neck of the woods?
> 
> I have no desire to start a new company here. I have received a lot of feedback from my community, loads of people want the convenience of app based rideshare and many are looking for work, mostly on the side.
> 
> ...


he man, you seem like a good guy, maybe you like those small towns, but i've had friends live in small towns,they like it, but job wise,income wise, rough going, so most have to do a serious commute to a bigger town to make $$, any way good luck,jmo


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> he man, you seem like a good guy, maybe you like those small towns, but i've had friends live in small towns,they like it, but job wise,income wise, rough going, so most have to do a serious commute to a bigger town to make $$, any way good luck,jmo


You hit the nail on the head. It is tough. A lot of people are excited to learn that they can earn a few bucks driving here and there's a demand. I have had four reach out to me this week. They have all been very nice (as to be expected here) and I am trying to get them going.

Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

This is the best place to talk shit and not get beat up win win


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NORMY said:


> This is the best place to talk shit and not get beat up win win


How about not talking shit and getting beat up? Kind of why I created this thread.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> How about not talking shit and getting beat up? Kind of why I created this thread.


The shit talkers and bullies will eventually grow on you.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

LA Dispatcher said:


> The shit talkers and bullies will eventually grow on you.


Yes yes these will grow on you


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Ben, don't forget about the refer a friend payout. Sounds like you could make a tidy sum doing so.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


Benjamin - there some cancerous members here (they know who they are!) who's jealously of others makes them seeth with resentment. Just laugh and ignore them as these poor souls (one in particular as of late) have no other avenue to vent and throw a tantrum!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

You know mister, I actually kinda like you. You're not naïve really, but.. innocent. I wish I still had that. But honestly, if you can't take these hardas$es here, law enforcement might be rough on ya 
I'm gonna be my usual necessary evil self still though. ^_^
Honestly, your best bet to succeed in what you want is to get a blanket commercial policy. Start an LLC. Get your permits and licensing. And REALLY trek out on your own. This way, you're not helping out Uber, you can set your rates, and people will order more because it will be more personalized than through an app. You can run this little side business out of your own home, and when you venture off, you can bring in someone licensed to do your runs for you so you don't have to shutter the doors.
Best of both worlds, and YES, while you'll have to put some money out at first, you, your family and the sticks/nearby areas will probably be happier for it. Bring in the other drivers as umbrella members of board.
Can it fail? Sure, anything worth trying can fail. That's the very nature of doing business either for yourself or for another. Its why some uber drivers fail and other make bank. Some people just were NOT born for the cut throat speed and ferocity that is business. Others THRIVE on it.
I know you said you want to go toward law enforcement. But, eh, no reason you can't have both.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Guerosdaddy said:


> Ben, don't forget about the refer a friend payout. Sounds like you could make a tidy sum doing so.


Yes, I have been sharing my code.



merryon2nd said:


> You know mister, I actually kinda like you. You're not naïve really, but.. innocent. I wish I still had that. But honestly, if you can't take these hardas$es here, law enforcement might be rough on ya
> I'm gonna be my usual necessary evil self still though. ^_^
> Honestly, your best bet to succeed in what you want is to get a blanket commercial policy. Start an LLC. Get your permits and licensing. And REALLY trek out on your own. This way, you're not helping out Uber, you can set your rates, and people will order more because it will be more personalized than through an app. You can run this little side business out of your own home, and when you venture off, you can bring in someone licensed to do your runs for you so you don't have to shutter the doors.
> Best of both worlds, and YES, while you'll have to put some money out at first, you, your family and the sticks/nearby areas will probably be happier for it. Bring in the other drivers as umbrella members of board.
> ...


Was a paramedic for over a decade, loads of stress. Think it's tough having someone puke in your car or complain about not having snacks or something trivial? Imagine them bleeding, projectile vomiting, or dying.

Law enforcement here consists mainly of eating meals with all of the other officers, traffic stops, domestics (seldom with injuries or arrests), drug and DUI arrests, and theft investigation. We've had one line of duty death in multiple counties and that was many years ago - deputy struck by a drunk driver. Not a new world to me at all, but thanks for the concern. 

And I am neither naive nor "innocent" (but I am a good guy). You have to understand that I am not working in a high volume area doing this. I do not have the same type of passengers that likely everyone else here has. This isn't a primary source of income and I do not plan on doing it long term.

I am trying to get it started here and began simply because one family needed a ride and had little options, other than a taxi at nearly $100 more than Uber (it would have been coming from an hour away). I decided to share that story on social media and started a trend here.

We have a couple of Mom & Pop services here. I can't even remember their names, I've maybe seen them out there three times. They're overpriced and have limited hours. People here want the convenience and affordability of Uber. And they also need to supplement their income.

Likely if law enforcement does not pan out I will continue my IT career (full stack web developer), for which I have an LLC. Again, think driving is tough? Try getting paid more than $4k for a large scale web application worth at least $20k around here. Will need to relocate to keep that business going, something I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you explain why that often means being a total ass hat? I am trying really hard to get people driving in my town and they need information outside of the official docs. I don't want them to be attacked on here and it seems to be the best source of info.


Stop. 
With the, very, slim exception of you only care if they complete the required rides for your "incentive" and even then just. Stop.

You are actively trying to reduce your possible income and can't understand why people on here are irate and nasty???

It is super easy to know why you can't understand something as simple as that.

Not going to say you obviously suffer a cognitive disorder of any kind... Not going to outright say it. Doubtful of whether you will infer what I am implying sadly.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

So, 

You live in a rural area that already has a couple small transportation businesses. 

You are such a great guy who cares about his community so you want to:

- put your local small businesses out of business by bringing uber there 

- encourage your community members who struggle to find jobs to work for less than minimum wage (this is after expenses) 

- all to benefit those who want a private driver but are unwilling to pay a living wage to people to provide it. 

Rural areas are underserved NOT because of lack of drivers, but because the dead miles to pick up pax will make it unprofitable. 

Every mile you drive costs money, at least 20 cents a mile for a basic economy car, more for larger vehicles. In the suburbs, the dead miles makes it very hard to turn a profit and rural areas are about impossible. 

In order for rural areas to be profitable, the prices have to be high enough to offset the cost of the extra dead miles - which is why those mom & pop local businesses are changing what they are. Most people don't want to pay that much for a ride. 

Advocating for uber to service your area is like wanting Walmart to come to your small town. Sure, it brings in cheaper goods and jobs - but those jobs are poverty wages and those prices drive the small business that pay living wages out of business. It ends up increasing poverty in your area and only profiting Walmart. Same with uber. 

Not all markets are profitable. 

The other drivers have already discovered this and that is why they drive so far to the closest densly populated area. Because it's the only way to make it work. (and even that model is seriously flawed unless those drivers can cultivate some regulars going that direction to help offset the costs) .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

@@$+$$$#;#_+#;! _+#-$&###!.
#$$! &$#-#!##.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

This place is tame. Go to a Star Trek message board if you really want to see people beating up on each other .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> This place is tame. Go to a Star Trek message board if you really want to see people beating up on each other .


Did you hear Picard (Patrick Stewart) is coming back to ST?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Did you hear Picard (Patrick Stewart) is coming back to ST?


I sure did . It almost dulled the blow of the Charlotte surge coming to Boston. Can't wait...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

grayspinner said:


> So,
> 
> You live in a rural area that already has a couple small transportation businesses.
> 
> ...


It's interesting that you mentioned Walmart. One came to the next town over, people were positive that it would mean the end of local businesses. Instead, it generated tons of jobs and actually opened up more retail space for new stores and restaurants, all of which have been very successful (except for Radio Shack, that's another story). And all of the other shops are still around, many years later.

I'm repeating myself too much. The options here for transportation are limited (mostly in terms of the operating hours) and often require advance booking. People want the convenience of an app. I have no desire to start yet another company.

Regarding wasting money on gas (I've also said this), the closest town with a demand (again, not enough drivers to fill the need) is 40 minutes away. We've had drivers here before, they didn't let people know that they were available locally and instead drove up to two hours away to a major market to pick up rides. I have done this myself so that I could learn how everything works. Even in a fuel efficient vehicle, there went my profits.

Most of the drivers covering the area locally, especially now that I have the people talking, will simply need to mark available at their kitchen table.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Was a paramedic for over a decade, loads of stress. Think it's tough having someone puke in your car or complain about not having snacks or something trivial? Imagine them bleeding, projectile vomiting, or dying.
> 
> Law enforcement here consists mainly of eating meals with all of the other officers, traffic stops, domestics (seldom with injuries or arrests), drug and DUI arrests, and theft investigation. We've had one line of duty death in multiple counties and that was many years ago - deputy struck by a drunk driver. Not a new world to me at all, but thanks for the concern.
> 
> ...


Aww, I meant nothing by it. lmao
Being rough around the edges, I only insult ya if I don't hate ya. 
I was a speed technician myself, a curbstoner (car flipper from home), and a handicapper (mathematical track better). I got a pretty severe neck/back injury at the tech job. Which caused me to supplement that income with Uber/Lyft. I got myself true commercial insurance on top of my actual insurance and hand out business cards to people with my email so that I can give them personal rides if they request one. NONE of what I've ever done are traditionally female jobs. I've caught so much $hit because of it. Not as tough as being a paramedic (props for that by the way) or a cop (also props), but curbstoning can be paralleled to your IT. Lots of money on the line, and threats of a lawyer if something goes wrong despite strongly worded contract of goods.

It IS actually a good thing that you're trying. However, I do think that you'd do the venture better by trying what I said. Mom and Pop auto/auto part shops are good. Most mom and pop transportation companies are bad. Especially in the sticks. They GROSSLY inflate prices because they assume people will use them from lack of options.
Unfortunately while it is a good thing, its leaving both, a lot of money on the table AND leaving the inflation in circulation. Its with THAT sense that I made the suggestion that I made about just going into business yourself. It would provide a nice median between over inflation and under inflation, give a real number to service, and it would truly work to stabilize the driving economy where you are. You'd be doing a lot more good for the economy itself in that area.

Just thought I'd explain myself a bit better.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Team?! ROFLMMFAO!
> 
> We are ALL in competition with each other. Every ride I get puts money in my pocket instead of yours, a cab drivers, or Lyfts. I am in this for me and mine, not you or anybody else on here. It's nothing personal, just survival of the fittest.


fittest? you're looking a little chubby


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Aww, I meant nothing by it. lmao
> Being rough around the edges, I only insult ya if I don't hate ya.
> I was a speed technician myself, a curbstoner (car flipper from home), and a handicapper (mathematical track better). I got a pretty severe neck/back injury at the tech job. Which caused me to supplement that income with Uber/Lyft. I got myself true commercial insurance on top of my actual insurance and hand out business cards to people with my email so that I can give them personal rides if they request one. NONE of what I've ever done are traditionally female jobs. I've caught so much $hit because of it. Not as tough as being a paramedic (props for that by the way) or a cop (also props), but curbstoning can be paralleled to your IT. Lots of money on the line, and threats of a lawyer if something goes wrong despite strongly worded contract of goods.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate it. 

People here want a quick drive to 7-11 for smokes, go out to the bar, go to a local event without worrying about the horrible parking (normally in a field nearby), etc. There are also those that need a ride to the airport, especially this time of the year.

Sure, I could go through all of the steps and expenses to become a commercial driver. Then I'm right back to where I started - alone trying to cover several large counties. So then I would have to hire people, more steps and possibly more expenses. Likely, my hours would be limited due to a small number of drivers and I would have to require advanced booking. And then I'm just like the other options here already that are seldom used.

Orrrrrrr...

I can encourage people to use an existing platform. Provide anyone looking to supplement their income, even temporarily, with an opportunity. Provide residents with an affordable and convenient option at a minute's notice. That makes more sense to me and the people have spoken (small towns, all if takes is telling a couple of people something interesting and it circulates fast).

I have earned a few hundred dollars. I have had zero problems. I knew from the beginning that the pay isn't spectacular and I am fine with Uber taking their taste for giving me an easy way to drive and earn. I have been completely honest with everyone interested in driving, they all understand.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> fittest? you're looking a little chubby


The dictionary is your friend.

A gorilla is chubby too, but it can still rip off your arms.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

corniilius said:


> The dictionary is your friend.
> 
> A gorilla is chubby too, but it can still rip off your arms.


Yeah, that's exactly why I don't poke gorillas


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed to all points. I have another career in mind. There's a need here, people locally (hundreds of them) have made that abundantly clear to me. If I can start something that can be another source of income in this area and provide a safe option for people to get around, awesome.
> 
> Hopefully next for me is law enforcement. If that fails (not getting younger), I may consider getting a commercial license. In the meantime I'm a trend setter.
> 
> Just gotta breathe lol





Benjamin M said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> People here want a quick drive to 7-11 for smokes, go out to the bar, go to a local event without worrying about the horrible parking (normally in a field nearby), etc. There are also those that need a ride to the airport, especially this time of the year.
> 
> ...


Zero problems for ya...as I said drive for 6 months than come back. Uber's "taste" ranges 30-60% of fare. Avg is 40-60% on short rides. They find ways to squeeze more out of drivers each year. Hopefully your community tips cuz driving is becoming more of a community (charity) service moving forward...


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly.
> 
> ...


Ubehitmess bosses ppl around lol

Mallcop


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Zero problems for ya...as I said drive for 6 months than come back. Uber's "taste" ranges 30-60% of fare. Avg is 40-60% on short rides. They find ways to squeeze more out of drivers each year. Hopefully your community tips cuz driving is becoming more of a community (charity) service moving forward...


Come drive here for six months.  Haven't had a tip less than $10. Nice people. Easy driving. I'm not where you are.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Come drive here for six months.  Haven't had a tip less than $10. Nice people. Easy driving. I'm not where you are.


That's wonderful and as IT should be. Many affluent, entitled folks where I am.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> My very first post here was met with a lot of negatively. I have received some deserved slashes since then, when I told someone tonight in private that they were majorly screwing up, they lashed out. Let em learn, I guess.


They can dish it out but can't take it? Sorry to hear about that.

Like everywhere else in life, there are people who are consistently, obnoxious and unhelpful a__holes. They belong on your ignore list. I find that the ones (for example) who justify following the crowd on the road---even when they do 80mph in a 60 zone---are part of the problem.

On the other hand, there are some intelligent, nice and helpful people.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Come drive here for six months.  Haven't had a tip less than $10. Nice people. Easy driving. I'm not where you are.


It seems the wealthier they are the less likely to tip. In the affluent suburbs of NYC truly wealthy people who I shuttle between their country club and beach club never tip. Business folks also who can expense their tips so it costs THEM nothing rarely tip. Most of my tips come from hard working folks and military members. It's crazy but the entitled treat you like you are their servant. (with some exceptions of course.)


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It seems the wealthier they are the less likely to tip. In the affluent suburbs of NYC truly wealthy people who I shuttle between their country club and beach club never tip. Business folks also who can expense their tips so it costs THEM nothing rarely tip. Most of my tips come from hard working folks and military members. It's crazy but the entitled treat you like you are their servant. (with some exceptions of course.)


It's interesting. I drove around Williamsburg, VA for a day. I picked up mainly vacationers from hotels. One rated me one star without a reason. Tips weren't great.

My last fare of the day was at a country club. Father and son golfing. The son had been roped into a timeshare and needed to vent, I provided an ear. I mentioned the South Park episode when they all went to Aspen and never got to ski.

I listened and was polite. Handshake from both of them and a $10 tip for a trip cost less than $20.

Personality goes a long way. But yes, there are those entitled A holes.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

A couple of thoughts. First, if your roads are paved and in decent shape, you're probably able to go much farther on the same gallon of gas than a city driver can. You won't likely be stuck in stop and go gridlock. You will most likely be travelling at 40 to 55 mph, and your car will be in the power band, running more efficiently, and cooler, because much more air is passing over the radiator. This means, longer life for your motor, motor oil, trans, trans oil, brakes, and generally far less stressful for you. You also get to deduct $0.57 for each mile, so track them in a log. Chances are, you won't have as many $3 rides, and people might just tip, because they appreciate your ride.

The only thing you won't see is surge. But I find that one ride to the airport for me pays better than most surge rides from the city to the airport anyway.

Treat this like a business, and track it. Only you will be able to determine if you're coming out ahead. We can't do that for you.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

See Ben, we aren't all mean trolls.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> See Ben, we aren't all mean trolls.
> View attachment 250499


LOL! I know that. Some great people on here. 



UberBeemer said:


> A couple of thoughts. First, if your roads are paved and in decent shape, you're probably able to go much farther on the same gallon of gas than a city driver can. You won't likely be stuck in stop and go gridlock. You will most likely be travelling at 40 to 55 mph, and your car will be in the power band, running more efficiently, and cooler, because much more air is passing over the radiator. This means, longer life for your motor, motor oil, trans, trans oil, brakes, and generally far less stressful for you. You also get to deduct $0.57 for each mile, so track them in a log. Chances are, you won't have as many $3 rides, and people might just tip, because they appreciate your ride.
> 
> The only thing you won't see is surge. But I find that one ride to the airport for me pays better than most surge rides from the city to the airport anyway.
> 
> Treat this like a business, and track it. Only you will be able to determine if you're coming out ahead. We can't do that for you.


Roads are awesome here. No gridlock. Speeds usually 60 to 65. So far, locally, I've only had long runs.

Again, we need more drivers here. It's a friendly environment, and we generally respect one another. Small town Virginia living. People have said "oh but that's competition" - there's only one other driver here and we both want more. Why? So that we don't have to waste gas driving an hour or two hours away for fares.

People want this here so I'm going to keep trying. 

Oh, and when I do venture into Richmond (usually rush hour), I've been averaging 35 mpg in my Civic. Not bad.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Seamus said:


> It seems the wealthier they are the less likely to tip. In the affluent suburbs of NYC truly wealthy people who I shuttle between their country club and beach club never tip. Business folks also who can expense their tips so it costs THEM nothing rarely tip. Most of my tips come from hard working folks and military members. It's crazy but the entitled treat you like you are their servant. (with some exceptions of course.)


Yep yep!!


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Gas is a very small part of the per mile costs of running a car. It's the most immediate cost, but every mile uses a little bit of the life of your tires, brakes, transmission, a/c compressor, power steering pump... 

These costs can all be calculated out - but you really aren't going to be below 20 cents per mile for a sedan


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

WonderLeeWoman said:


> Yep yep!!


Well, let's face it. This is a service industry job. Some drivers may actually be doing quite well in another field (hey, it's possible), unfortunately pax see us as "the help."

Same thing in retail, which I worked for many years. "The customer is always wrong, you just have to make them think they're right" - wise words from an old retail coworker (we sold photography equipment together).

I try to handle people like that with kindness. They don't know how to react.



grayspinner said:


> Gas is a very small part of the per mile costs of running a car. It's the most immediate cost, but every mile uses a little bit of the life of your tires, brakes, transmission, a/c compressor, power steering pump...
> 
> These costs can all be calculated out - but you really aren't going to be below 20 cents per mile for a sedan


True that! Brand new tires slapped on recently and a full synthetic oil change (all I've used in my car since it rolled off the lot).

Have you used your discounts / promo codes at shops and auto part stores?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Have you used your discounts / promo codes at shops and auto part stores?


Yes, when it saves money - but I often find even better deals through other sources. My local independently owned shop usually gets me a better value than using the uber/lyft discount services.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

grayspinner said:


> Yes, when it saves money - but I often find even better deals through other sources. My local independently owned shop usually gets me a better value than using the uber/lyft discount services.


Cool. I have lifetime alignments and rotation at Firestone. The local Meineke was like "Youber? What's that?" LOL But they're going to honor the discounts, maybe not tires and batteries because their profit margins are so low.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I smell featured thread...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I smell featured thread...


I smell bacon. Could it be a brain tumor?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I smell bacon. Could it be a brain tumor?


Mmmmmm bacon

Seriously, though, I have smelled random things and thought that. Did you see the episode of The Sopranos when they're at a country club and one of the guys smells something weird before passing out? Yeah, thanks for another thing to worry about lol


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Mmmmmm bacon
> 
> Seriously, though, I have smelled random things and thought that. Did you see the episode of The Sopranos when they're at a country club and one of the guys smells something weird before passing out? Yeah, thanks for another thing to worry about lol


Common with strokes. Sense of smell is really a powerful and unique sense. It has far more to do with our survival than a lot of people realize. As dementia progresses the patient begins to lose their sense of smell.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Common with strokes. Sense of smell is really a powerful and unique sense. It has far more to do with our survival than a lot of people realize. As dementia progresses the patient begins to lose their sense of smell.


Former medic here. Actually, phantom smells can be an indication of a neurological problem.

From a quick Google:

Brief episodes of phantom *smells* or phantosmia - *smelling* something that's not there - can be triggered by temporal lobe seizures, epilepsy, or head trauma. Phantosmia is also associated with Alzheimer's and occasionally with the onset of a migraine

Edit: sorry, read your reply too quickly. 100% correct.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I did a ton of coke in the 80s. Half the time I can't smell a thing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I did a ton of coke in the 80s. Half the time I can't smell a thing.


I'm more of a Pepsi guy myself


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Former medic here. Actually, phantom smells can be an indication of a neurological problem.
> 
> From a quick Google:
> 
> Brief episodes of phantom *smells* or phantosmia - *smelling* something that's not there - can be triggered by temporal lobe seizures, epilepsy, or head trauma. Phantosmia is also associated with Alzheimer's and occasionally with the onset of a migraine


Yeah, strokes and dementia are neurological problems. Hehe. I am just surprised at how integrated the sense of smell is in our brains. It is a sense we don't really think about but is so amazingly integrated into so many areas of the brain... including memory.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I did a ton of coke in the 80s. Half the time I can't smell a thing.


That has to be somewhat of a blessing while driving a cab. I'm sure your pax smell no better than our pax do.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Yeah, strokes and dementia are neurological problems. Hehe. I am just surprised at how integrated the sense of smell is in our brains. It is a sense we don't really think about but is so amazingly integrated in to so many areas of the brain... including memory.


The human body never ceases to amaze me. Pathophysiology and physiology were my favorite subjects in medic school. Wish I had gone to medical school but too old now.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Yeah, strokes and dementia are neurological problems. Hehe. I am just surprised at how integrated the sense of smell is in our brains. It is a sense we don't really think about but is so amazingly integrated into so many areas of the brain... including memory.
> 
> That has to be somewhat of a blessing while driving a cab. I'm sure your pax smell no better than our pax do.


I work the hood. Stinky! They must smell far worse than I can detect.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> So, I'm relatively new to the rideshare game and very new to this forum.
> 
> I have referred some perspective drivers here for some education and questions. But I did so reluctantly. They
> 
> ...


 they bash other drivers they did me the same way ubetguber is a bully


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

stev1800 said:


> they bash other drivers they did me the same way ubetguber is a bully


Guber was one of the first. But I've grown to realize that it's partly a persona, now I occasionally chuckle at his posts.

Venting is one thing, personal attacks and ridicule are another. We don't need that in a community for drivers.

And welcome


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/f-a-q-for-all-new-drivers.277326/

Ben,

If you look and hopefully comment to Mr. T's thread. you will find he is a bit of a jerk with attitude to make the message more interesting...

Notice how I poke fun at T and he doesn't get all wound up?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Dude, you do realize that you're in the complaints section complaining about complaints?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Dude, you do realize that you're in the complaints section complaining about complaints?


Yeah WTH Ben!... Ima gunna complain too.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Dude, you do realize that you're in the complaints section complaining about complaints?


How appropriately appropriate.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Dude, you do realize that you're in the complaints section complaining about complaints?


See next



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/f-a-q-for-all-new-drivers.277326/
> 
> Ben,
> 
> ...


I wasn't complaining about complaining, that's understandable. It's the bullying, harassment, and ridicule here - especially directed towards new members and drivers.

By the way, I had my first genuinely nasty pax today and actually lost money. Apparently a rainy Monday isn't a good time to drive.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Haha, I remember my first unpleasant pax. It was a dreary, miserable day, like recently. Guy didn't like my using Google Maps, threatened to stab me through my car's seat if I didn't switch to Waze (after asking me nicely *meaning rudely* to switch a few times previously during the 20 mile trip). Me, being my psycho self, pulled over, stopped the trip, turned to look him in the face, and told him if he didn't get the F**K out of my car I was gonna give him a Columbian necktie with my keys. I'm sure it was the first time some people had ever seen someone panic running down 347 at 1pm. ^_^

I would like to add that I have NO IDEA what triggered me to do that instead of call 911. I was having a rough day for some reason. lmao


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Haha, I remember my first unpleasant pax. It was a dreary, miserable day, like recently. Guy didn't like my using Google Maps, threatened to stab me through my car's seat if I didn't switch to Waze (after asking me nicely *meaning rudely* to switch a few times previously during the 20 mile trip). Me, being my psycho self, pulled over, stopped the trip, turned to look him in the face, and told him if he didn't get the F**K out of my car I was gonna give him a Columbian necktie with my keys. I'm sure it was the first time some people had ever seen someone panic running down 347 at 1pm. ^_^


Damn, my dude was just an ass and nashed on chips until talking loudly on the phone in a mixture of English and his foreign tongue. You win! 

Glad you kicked the psycho out. I'd follow up with the cops, I don't take threats lightly, just in general. Dash cam!

By the way, the pax today was Lyft, I picked him up at the corporate headquarters for a credit card company. I'm finding that Lyft pax are way worse. If my ETA is more than 4 minutes they also seem to cancel 99% of the time.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

9/10 of the time Lyft pax are always worse than anything you can ever pick up on Uber, minus Pool, of course. Its a rule of thumb. If I remember correctly (it was over a year ago) my dude was Lyft too. lmao


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> 9/10 of the time Lyft pax are always worse than anything you can ever pick up on Uber, minus Pool, of course. Its a rule of thumb. If I remember correctly (it was over a year ago) my dude was Lyft too. lmao


A friend of mine used to drive Lyft in Northern Virginia and DC. "Dude, it's so much better than Uber!!" Maybe the legal pot in DC helps


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Maybe the legal pot in DC helps


Bloody must be. I only do Lyft now a days when Uber isn't making as much as a punch as usual. Its hard to recall a pleasant Lyft run. Lyft also has a record of cheating people out of guarantees, fares and tolls.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and the real kick in the teeth? Today is my wedding anniversary. My wife insisted that I go driving because I have been stressed and it gets me out, actually relaxes me. Slowest day to date, lost money, and had to deal with that guy (honestly, he could have been way worse).

Anniversary dinner TBD. My parents are celebrating their 50th on Friday, my wife's quartet is performing for them and has insisted on driving my car to practice (Honda Civic, our other car has a V6 and she's afraid of it for long trips) .

Parents' party? My birthday. And a Friday, which has been my best earning day.

Venting is great & healthy and I didn't call anyone names or question their masculinity. 



merryon2nd said:


> Bloody must be. I only do Lyft now a days when Uber isn't making as much as a punch as usual. Its hard to recall a pleasant Lyft run. Lyft also has a record of cheating people out of guarantees, fares and tolls.


Yep, I generally only mark online with Lyft when Uber is slow. Isn't it also fun trying to shut off your Online status in the other app while trying to drive? LOL


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> With extensive research you could probably have any question you can think of answered on this website. You would not have to worry about abuse because a previous poster will have already received it.


Newbies - from the early days of the internet to now - should always lurk and read any FAQs and pay attention to what is being said. If you have a question, use the search function! To jump into any forum with questions that have been answered ad nauseam will always be met with derision from those who have answered those questions over and over and over again.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Newbies - from the early days of the internet to now - should always lurk and read any FAQs and pay attention to what is being said. If you have a question, use the search function! To jump into any forum with questions that have been answered ad nauseam will always be met with derision from those who have answered those questions over and over and over again.


I wad flammed immediately on this forum for absolutely no reason and I have seen it happen to others. And this forum isn't unique in that sense. I just think that it's unproductive and unjust behavior.

As one mod said, they want new members to become old members.

I think a lot of it has to do with the perception that any new driver, even if they live on the opposite coast, is competition that needs to be squashed. Also, jaded drivers that hate driving so much that they find a release in lashing out at others. There's a simple cure for the latter, it's called quitting. 

Oh, and I actually asked Uber Support a simple question on my first week. Clearly a language barrier. They banned me from texting (I was completely polite, I'm a nice guy). That led me to this forum.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with the perception that any new driver, even if they live on the opposite coast, is competition that needs to be squashed. Also, jaded drivers that hate driving so much that they find a release in lashing out at others. There's a simple cure for the latter, it's called quitting


First, yikes on the BD/Anniversary thing. Hope you find a way to work for you. Usually, if you just tend to not think about it, an idea will work its way out. 
Now, to address the quote. See, part of the problem IS that most of us that have lasted 2 years+ are pretty jaded. Myself included. But I've found a happy medium, and while I still have a tendency to 'keep it real' and my sense of humor can be brash (but that's just me, and nothing to do with Uber), I have had amiable convos with other drivers, and can usually keep a pax rolling in their seat. I consider other drivers in my area friendly competition, and will let them go ahead of me at stop signs. Life's too short for petty BS. But GOD does some of the stupid crap they do make me wanna punch puppies in the face (block the box, stop in crosswalks, double park where you can't get around them, take illegal turns). Those silly badges on your windows and amps don't give anyone a right to break the rules of the road.
But one of the common misconceptions about quitting uber is that its easy for everyone. Totally not the case. Some people are stuck in this, whether its that they've become addicted to the ping (yup, its a thing!), and some people are in so deep to this as an investment/money sink, that they can't afford to pull out. And then there are people that can't work regular due to injury (like myself) but still need to make an income.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> First, yikes on the BD/Anniversary thing. Hope you find a way to work for you. Usually, if you just tend to not think about it, an idea will work its way out.
> Now, to address the quote. See, part of the problem IS that most of us that have lasted 2 years+ are pretty jaded. Myself included. But I've found a happy medium, and while I still have a tendency to 'keep it real' and my sense of humor can be brash (but that's just me, and nothing to do with Uber), I have had amiable convos with other drivers, and can usually keep a pax rolling in their seat. I consider other drivers in my area friendly competition, and will let them go ahead of me at stop signs. Life's too short for petty BS. But GOD does some of the stupid crap they do make me wanna punch puppies in the face (block the box, stop in crosswalks, double park where you can't get around them, take illegal turns). Those silly badges on your windows and amps don't give anyone a right to break the rules of the road.
> But one of the common misconceptions about quitting uber is that its easy for everyone. Totally not the case. Some people are stuck in this, whether its that they've become addicted to the ping (yup, its a thing!), and some people are in so deep to this as an investment/money sink, that they can't afford to pull out. And then there are people that can't work regular due to injury (like myself) but still need to make an income.


That, right there, is a reply worthy of 5* and a $20 tip - even if it was to 7-Eleven for smokes 

I am trying to start a new market where I live, we don't have a lot of transportation options (or job opportunities) and everyone here (including drivers) has the misinterpretation that this service is only available in the big city. I have received an incredible amount of positive feedback locally for my efforts.

Myself and another local driver will be hosting a pizza party (corny, we know) to hopefully keep the three other drivers we know of local. He, myself, and the other three have been driving TWO HOURS away for fares, burning an insane amount of gas, while simultaneously leaving locals in need of a ride. I'm working on changing that.

I never considered that this is a great opportunity for disabled individuals. I am so glad that it has provided you with a relatively easy job. 

Here is what I think part of the problem is. Uber and Lyft "hire" simply based on a criminal and driving history. There is no interview and limited contact from the companies apart from canned emails and text messages. That can let some unsavory folks slip through the cracks.

Like I said earlier tonight, venting is important and healthy. Attacking others is just plain wrong and does nothing but cause upset, on top of the stress of this job.

I spent my 20s and early 30s as a medic. It would take A LOT of horrible pax and issues with the company to even begin to equal what I dealt with. I enjoy driving, providing a service, and meeting people. Now I'm getting paid for that. Win win win in my book.

I might fail in my efforts locally but it's giving me something to do. And boy have I been successful in planting the seed, word travels like wildfire in small towns.

It's up to every driver to make the most of this opportunity. This is a service industry job, we'll get shit all over daily but those that come out smelling like roses will succeed.

By the way, things that I've been covered by: vomit, blood, shit, urine, and mystery pus. Oh, and once a man masturbating while looking in my eyes - repeatedly. Uber, I'm not trying to keep someone alive or dealing with literal shit (yet). Piece of cake and fun for me.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Uber, I'm not trying to keep someone alive or dealing with literal shit (yet).


YET being the operative word. lol. It'll happen eventually. Fond memories! ^_^

But I've been saying this for awhile. This gig is only what you make it. You can be miserable and let it own you, or you can enjoy being part of the lotto.
You can hate everyone. Or you can enjoy being paid to BS with people and visit new places, never knowing where you'll end up.
You can gripe about travel costs. Or you can turn on the app, start driving, and see if you end up somewhere with a great slice of pizza or cheesecake. I personally love runs into NYC during business hours. Because there's Juniors. And I'm a Cheesecake junkie. lmao


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Lolinator said:


> Ubehitmess bosses ppl around lol
> 
> Mallcop


I feel betrayed LOLi


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> YET being the operative word. lol. It'll happen eventually. Fond memories! ^_^
> 
> But I've been saying this for awhile. This gig is only what you make it. You can be miserable and let it own you, or you can enjoy being part of the lotto.
> You can hate everyone. Or you can enjoy being paid to BS with people and visit new places, never knowing where you'll end up.
> You can gripe about travel costs. Or you can turn on the app, start driving, and see if you end up somewhere with a great slice of pizza or cheesecake. I personally love runs into NYC during business hours. Because there's Juniors. And I'm a Cheesecake junkie. lmao


I really like you and your attitude is in the right place. 

Towards the end of my medic career, I was working in Advanced Life Support transport. I drove two hours to my station (I worked that area today for old times sake) and worked 24 hour shifts.

We would begin the day on the outskirts of Richmond, VA. Our shift could take us absolutely anywhere (one crew was sent to Georgia and had to spend the night). I would be all around Richmond, then Fredericksburg, then North Carolina, and once even passing by my house (potty break and cold soda, best shift ever!).

You mentioned the addiction to the ping. I have most definitely had an endorphin release every time, I'm hooked! In my EMS career, it was either annoying tones over the radio that made me jump ten feet in the air or the chirp of the Nextel when we'd been out for 16 hours and our heads had just hit the pillow.

The soothing alert sound of the Uber ping is amazing. 



HotUberMess said:


> I feel betrayed LOLi


Hey! How's Orlando looking tonight? Speaking of my anniversary, my wife and I LOVED the Lowe's Royal Pacific on our honeymoon. And I became a Blue Man Group junkie (my birthday present, 17th)


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> You mentioned the addiction to the ping. I have most definitely had an endorphin release every time, I'm hooked! In my EMS career, it was either annoying tones over the radio that made me jump ten feet in the air or the chirp of the Nextel when we'd been out for 16 hours and our heads had just hit the pillow.
> 
> The soothing alert sound or the Uber ping is amazing.


Ha, its got you too! lol But seriously, it does kind of give a bit of an adrenaline rush, especially when you're not waiting for it and you're chilling somewhere waiting for a ping with a book opened up in the front and you're knee deep in the best chapter so far. lmao



Benjamin M said:


> I really like you and your attitude is in the right place.


This is surprising  Even I know I'm an acquired taste. LMAO


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> This is surprising  Even I know I'm an acquired taste. LMAO


Aren't we all, though?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Hey! How's Orlando looking tonight? Speaking of my anniversary, my wife and I LOVED the Lowe's Royal Pacific on our honeymoon. And I became a Blue Man Group junkie (my birthday present, 17th)


I don't drive on Mondays usually.. it's kind of dead here on Mondays


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Aren't we all, though?


Truer words never spoken!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I don't drive on Mondays usually.. it's kind of dead here on Mondays


Yep, lesson learned today in Richmond!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Truer words never spoken!


Oh! And I just glanced at your profile. My parents live in Mercer County, NJ (used to be Exit 3 coming out of PA on 95). I lived there for a good chunk of my life. My EMS training was in Northeast Philadelphia (near a municipal airport), my Philly Fire ride time was near the stadiums and 10th & Cherry (China Town, "House of the Dragons").

Small world.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Oh! And I just glanced at your profile. My parents live in Mercer County, NJ (used to be Exit 3 coming out of PA on 95). I lived there for a good chunk of my life. My EMS training was in Northeast Philadelphia (near a municipal airport), my Philly Fire ride time was near the stadiums and 10th & Cherry (China Town, "House of the Dragons").


Small world indeed 
I used to work at the AAP up that way in NE. Before they moved me to different stores to help 'fix them'. And I'm actually from Pennsport area (south of Wash on 3rd St). Before that on 6th by Mifflin Square park. lmao


----------

